# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  wrap 4 bb

## acoul

μην αγοράζετε εξοπλισμό που δεν υποστηρίζει και 802.11a είναι κρίμα και 10 Ευρώ να κάνει ... μετά τη πρώτη γλύκα των mbits ανοίγει η όρεξη για BB και πάλι νέα έξοδα για 802.11a ... μακάρι όλοι οι clients να ξεκινούσαν με 802.11a ready συσκευές, η αναβάθμισή τους από να μοιράζοντε ένα 10mbit σωλήνα μέσα στον θόρυβο σε 30mbit χωρίς θόρυβο link είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα και θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη. hint: wrap wrap wrap !! Όσο πυκνώνει το δίκτυο τόσο πιο καλά θα δουλεύει και πιο φθηνά θα κοστίζει να συνδεόμαστε σε αυτό !!! Ο Μπλέτσας είχε πει ότι σε ένα γήπεδο γεμάτο κόσμο μπορείς να μιλάς μια χαρά ψυθιριστά στο αυτί του διπλανού σου !!!

----------


## Cha0s

Αν κάποιος αποφασίσει να γυρίσει σε Backbone κόμβο το σωστό είναι να πάρει εξοπλισμό που σηκώνει traffic όχι που καταναλώνει λίγο χώρο και λίγη ενέργεια.

Αυτό είναι PC με κάρτούλες πάνω. Όχι wrap και τα συναφή...

----------


## acoul

@cha0s: έχεις κανένα BB που να σηκώνει πάνω από 10Mbit γιατί τα στατιστικά του κόμβου σου δεν δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο ...

----------


## Cha0s

> @cha0s: έχεις κανένα BB που να σηκώνει πάνω από 10Mbit γιατί τα στατιστικά του κόμβου σου δεν δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο ...


Εσύ παροτρύνεις τον κόσμο δηλαδή σε λάθος λύσεις επειδή εγώ ή εσύ δεν ανεβάζουμε traffic πάνω από 10Mbit; 

Η διαφορά μας είναι πως αν εγώ σηκώσω traffic όσο σηκώνουν όλα τα a links μου θα παίζουν όλα οκ χωρίς πρόβλημα (και θα φτάσω στα όρια του ethernet  ::  ).

Τα wrapάκια όμως...ζορίζονται δυστυχώς αν προσπαθήσεις να περάσεις το ίδιο traffic  ::  


btw έχω traffic shaping σε όλα μου τα λινκς οπότε αμφίδρομα δεν παίζει να πιάσουν πάνω από 12mbit.
Τι έγινε εκεί στο zozonet δεν παίζουν τέτοια πράγματα;  ::

----------


## mojiro

Παντως τα wrap δεν ειναι πιο φτηνα απο τα pc... μη τρελαθουμε κιολας.
Ειναι ευελικτη λυση αλλα δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη ουτε η οικονομικοτερη.

αν ειναι να θες 4 wrap/routerboards/toshiba/wrt/whatever embeded
και ενα pc για τη δρομολογηση και 4 cm9 και 4 pigtails ... το μονο που
γλειτωνεις ειναι ο 4πλος mpci adapter ή οι 4 mpci μονοι adapters.

βαλε και τα poe τους και τα 4 τροφοδοτικα τους και τα 4 κουτακια τους...

το δε router ρευμα δε καιει ? αρα εχεις και το ρευμα των 4 πιτσιρικιων...

Το οτι δε καταναλονουμε πανω απο 10mbit δε συμαινει οτι πρεπει να
βαζουμε 1 wrap ανα link... τα περισεουμενα mbits δινουν μικροτερους
χρονους.

ασε δε που με wrap δε μπορεις να βαλεις nstreme -> μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα
προς οφελος του φασματος

----------


## acoul

@cha0s: τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πωλητές που σου πουλούν πράγματα που ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις ... ?? μην ξεχνάς ότι το παπάκι στην Αθήνα κινήται πιο γρήγορα από την BMW/M3 και πιο οικονομικά, άρα πιο αποδοτικά για αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η μόστρα !!

@mojiro: πως φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις παίξει με wrap ...  ::

----------


## ngia

hint: το wrap /routerboard δεν έχουν αρκετή cpu ώστε να εκμεταλλευτούν ούτε ένα if. 
Ικανή cpu βρίσκει κανείς σε PC μόνο προς το παρόν.. αν ψάξει κανείς μπορεί να βρει και CPU σε χαμηλή κατανάλωση.
Για στατιστικά δες εδώ για το S100, 70Mbps με 50% CPU και 20Watt και 65ε, είναι καλά?
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25701
Για άλλα στατιστικά , ναι, υπάρχουν if με average πάνω απο 10, και πολλά περισσότερα με αιχμές πάνω από 20.

----------


## mojiro

> @cha0s: τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πωλητές που σου πουλούν πράγματα που ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις ... ?? μην ξεχνάς ότι το παπάκι στην Αθήνα κινήται πιο γρήγορα από την BMW/M3 και πιο οικονομικά, άρα πιο αποδοτικά για αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η μόστρα !!


συμφωνω! στην αθηνα ακα τα AP

στις εθνικες οδους ομως  ::  ??? εκει θες την bmw! δηλαδη ενα σωστο μηχανημα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> @mojiro: πως φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις παίξει με wrap ...


λες να ηταν στα ονειρα μου?  ::

----------


## ngia

> @cha0s: τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πωλητές που σου πουλούν πράγματα που ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις ... ?? μην ξεχνάς ότι το παπάκι στην Αθήνα κινήται πιο γρήγορα από την BMW/M3 και πιο οικονομικά, άρα πιο αποδοτικά για αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η μόστρα !!


Κιόμως το μικρό κινητηράκι του μισού λίτρου βγάζει περισσότερη βρώμα από το τρίλιτρο πετρελαίου.
Στα δικά μας, το λινκ που παίζει στα 10mbps κλειδωμένο στα 24Mbps μιλά τέσσερις φορές περισσότερο για να πει την ίδια πληροφορία..πιο λερώνει περισσότερο?

----------


## acoul

> hint: το wrap /routerboard δεν έχουν αρκετή cpu ώστε να εκμεταλλευτούν ούτε ένα if. 
> Ικανή cpu βρίσκει κανείς σε PC μόνο προς το παρόν.. αν ψάξει κανείς μπορεί να βρει και CPU σε χαμηλή κατανάλωση.
> Για στατιστικά δες εδώ για το S100, 70Mbps με 50% CPU και 20Watt και 65ε, είναι καλά?
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25701
> Για άλλα στατιστικά , ναι, υπάρχουν if με average πάνω απο 10, και πολλά περισσότερα με αιχμές πάνω από 20.


Δείξε μου ένα interface με στατιστικά 70mbit ή κερδισε τον τίτλο της τελευταίας γραμμής της υπογραφής μου ...

----------


## Cha0s

> @cha0s: τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πωλητές που σου πουλούν πράγματα που ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις ... ?? μην ξεχνάς ότι το παπάκι στην Αθήνα κινήται πιο γρήγορα από την BMW/M3 και πιο οικονομικά, άρα πιο αποδοτικά για αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η μόστρα !!


Πότε θα μιλήσεις με στοιχεία χειροπιαστά όταν σε αδειάζουν με επιχειρήματα; 

Πάντα το γυρνάς στην τρελή... αυτό μας δείχνει κατά πόσο το κατέχεις...
Μόνο να γυρνάς από ταράτσες σε ταράτσες και να κάνεις ποστς από την SATO καρεκλίτσα ξέρεις τελικά ε;
Από μπλα μπλα και ΑμπελοPhilosophies είσαι μανούλα.

Να μας αποδείξεις τις πατάτες που λες εδώ και μήνες δεν....



Και για να απαντήσω στο θέμα σου... εισοδηματίας δεν είσαι; Τι σε νοιάζει η οικονομία; Αφού μήνας μπαίνει μήνας βγαίνει τα φράγκα θα έρθουν στην τσέπη σου!
Την οικονομία άστην γιαυτούς που δουλεύουν αγαπητέ acoul  :: 



Όσο για τα 70mbit συνέχισε να λες τέτοια ωραία να ξέρουμε πόσο σοβαρά να παίρνουμε αποδώ και πέρα όσα γράφεις (όχι ότι τα παίρνουμε τώρα σοβαρά  ::  ).
Hint: ο mojiro σου απάντησε  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Hint: ο mojiro σου απάντησε


αμα τον δω με το παπι/wrap στην εθνικη οδο/bb τι να του πω ?  ::   ::  

beeeeeep! beep! fziiiiiiiiin!

----------


## papashark

> @cha0s: τι γνώμη έχεις για τους πωλητές που σου πουλούν πράγματα που ποτέ στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις ... ?? μην ξεχνάς ότι το παπάκι στην Αθήνα κινήται πιο γρήγορα από την BMW/M3 και πιο οικονομικά, άρα πιο αποδοτικά για αυτούς που τους ενδιαφέρει το αποτέλεσμα και όχι η μόστρα !!
> 
> @mojiro: πως φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις παίξει με wrap ...


Nαι, αλλά όταν θα χρειαστείς να βγεις σητν Εθνική, με το παπάκι δεν θα φτάσεις ούτε μέχρι τα διόδιο.....




> hint: το wrap /routerboard δεν έχουν αρκετή cpu ώστε να εκμεταλλευτούν ούτε ένα if. 
> Ικανή cpu βρίσκει κανείς σε PC μόνο προς το παρόν.. αν ψάξει κανείς μπορεί να βρει και CPU σε χαμηλή κατανάλωση. 
> Για στατιστικά δες εδώ για το S100, 70Mbps με 50% CPU και 20Watt και 65ε, είναι καλά?


Και θα βάλω το s100 με 2 ifs ?

Προτιμώ ένα Ρ4 με 6 Ifs, μπορεί και να καίει λιγότερο ρεύμα από 3 s100




Tελικά όλα σχετικά είναι, ειδικά στην κατανάλωση.

Το δεδομένο είναι το πόσο καμένοι είμαστε κάποιοι  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... εισοδηματίας δεν είσαι;


βασικά διατηρώ νυκτερινό κέντρο διασκέδασης και αυτή την εποχή ψάχνουμε για DJ με γνώση σε nstream και php ...

----------


## Cha0s

Αμπελοphilosiphies v. Πόσο; Έχασα το νούμερο  ::

----------


## acoul

το πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι ονειρευόμαστε την Εθνική, γεμάτη μπλόκα, τη στιγμή που όλη μας τη ζωή τη περνούμε πίσω από ένα τερματικό και στη καλύτερη καμιά Συγγρού που και που ... και εκεί όταν ο γκάζις μέσα μας το σανιδώσει μια και το αφεντικό του τα έχει φουσκώσει καταλήγει στις μπαριέρες παίρνοντας και μερικά παπάκια μαζί του ...

----------


## Cha0s

Μην το κουράζεις Αλέξανδρε... αφού με νούμερα χειροπιαστά δεν είναι καλύτερη η λύση σου. Γιατι το παλεύεις ακόμα; Τόσα άτομα στο λένε...

----------


## acoul

πόσους πωλητές έχει το πλαίσιο και πόσους τεχνικούς; εγώ μια φορά τεχνικός δεν είμαι ...

----------


## Cha0s

Για μένα τίποτα από τα 2 δεν είσαι.


(Πάλι αλλάζεις κουβέντα ε;  ::  Μάλλον για πολιτικός κάνεις, αλλά και εκεί χαμπάρι θα σε πάρουν.... άστο καλύτερα  ::  )

----------


## acoul

τουλάχιστο είμαι κάτι ... ένα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω εγώ αυτό, αλλά και η αυτογνωσία καλή είναι μερικές φορές  ::

----------


## acoul

ξεκινάμε από χαμηλά για να παραμείνουμε εκεί ...

----------


## Cha0s

Περίεργο να το λέει αυτό ένας φανατικός υποστηρικτής του open source...


Μήπως έχεις πυρετό; Ή σου τελείωσαν τα τρομερά επιχειρήματα;  ::   ::

----------


## 2fast4u

Χαίρετε.

Καλοδεχούμενες είναι οι προτάσεις για εναλλακτικό εξοπλισμό, αλλά το νήμα πιστεύω ότι κατάντησε διαμάχη τρόπων υλοποίησης.

Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να απομακρυνθούν τα posts με τα ενδιαφέροντα μεν, αλλά όχι απολύτως συναφή posts, ώστε να συνεχίζουμε να έχουμε ελπίδα να πάρουμε απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μας;

Οι απαντήσεις των μελών που αφορούν wrap/pc είναι σημαντικές, αλλά θα ήταν αποτελεσματικότερες αν βρίσκονταν στο κατάλληλο νήμα.

Σας παρακαλώ θερμά να σεβαστείτε το νήμα, ώστε να μάθουμε κάτι κι εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε.

Φιλικά,
2fast4u.

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ.

Απόδώ και κάτω: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337759#337759

Μπορεί να γίνει το split.

Ο Αλέξανδρος δεν κρατήθηκε και βγήκε offtopic.
Συμβαίνει καμιά φορά μην μας παρεξηγείς  ::

----------


## Nefalim

ειδατε τι κανατε αλητες το τρομαξατε το παιδι τι καταλαβατε τωρα? εν τω μεταξυ δε λεω ν ανεβω λιγο, ακομα μια κωλο κουτσομουρα ειμαι ποσταρω και ποσταρω στα διαλα

----------


## dti

Όλα είναι σχετικά...
Μπορεί κάποιον να τον ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως το μικρό μέγεθος , οπότε ένα routerboard να είναι ιδανικό γι αυτόν.
Δεδομένου οτι υπάρχουν και αρκετοί "τερματικοί" κόμβοι, μια χαρά τους είναι το κουτάκι με ένα wrap/routerboard.
Ύστερα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η ευκολία του embedded δεν παίζεται και σε ορισμένες "ειδικές αποστολές" μόνο αυτό προτιμάται (π.χ. Πάρνηθα, comdex 2005, 2006, πιθανόν και στο σχεδιαζόμενο link [email protected] με mernion-2, κλπ. κλπ.)
Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ακόμη και στην εθνική οδό υπάρχει κάποιες φορές μποτιλιάρισμα, οπότε όλοι είτε με BMW M6 είτε με Smart πάνε το ίδιο... Αυτός που έχει smart μπορεί μάλιστα καμιά φορά να τρυπώσει πολύ πιο εύκολα σε κάποιο κενό και να την κάνει...

Πόσες άλλες φορές ενώ θέλουμε μια BMW (έστω και την ...116) δεν μπορούμε να την αποκτήσουμε; Έτσι, μπορεί το ταρατσοπισί να μας φοβίζει, αλλά αντίθετα ένα toshiba να μας ενθουσιάζει...
Δε συζητάμε βέβαια ούτε για κατανάλωση ούτε για αξιοπιστία...

Για μένα το σωστό είναι να παρουσιάζονται όλες οι λύσεις χωρίς υπερβολές εκατέρωθεν και κυρίως να κρίνει κάποιος έχοντας πλήρη επίγνωση όλων των παραμέτρων όλων των λύσεων. 
Κι όπως ορισμένοι έχουν επιλέξει την ευκολία του Mikrotik, έτσι και κάποιοι άλλοι προτιμούν το "έτοιμο" embedded πακέτο είτε καινούργιο είτε μεταχειρισμένο...
Από την άλλη υπάρχει πάντα η δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα embedded για άλλες πιο light δουλειές ( astlinux, m0n0wall, κλπ.) οπότε πάντοτε κάπου θα πιάσουν τόπο τα χρήματα που δαπάνησε κάποιος.
Κι επειδή δεν πιάνει χώρο, σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο αποδεκτό σε "οικογενειακό" περιβάλλον, κάτι που επίσης δεν πρέπει να αγνοείτε, ειδικά όσοι είστε παντρεμένοι ή σκοπεύετε να πάτε προς τα εκεί...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Όλα είναι σχετικά...





> Μπορεί κάποιον να τον ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως το μικρό μέγεθος , οπότε ένα routerboard να είναι ιδανικό γι αυτόν.


ειπαρχουν και μικρου ογκου pc λυσεις σε ολη τη γκαμα κοστους




> Δεδομένου οτι υπάρχουν και αρκετοί "τερματικοί" κόμβοι, μια χαρά τους είναι το κουτάκι με ένα wrap/routerboard.
> Ύστερα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η ευκολία του embedded δεν παίζεται και σε ορισμένες "ειδικές αποστολές" μόνο αυτό προτιμάται (π.χ. Πάρνηθα, comdex 2005, 2006, πιθανόν και στο σχεδιαζόμενο link [email protected] με mernion-2, κλπ. κλπ.)


συμφωνουμε...




> Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ακόμη και στην εθνική οδό υπάρχει κάποιες φορές μποτιλιάρισμα, οπότε όλοι είτε με BMW M6 είτε με Smart πάνε το ίδιο... Αυτός που έχει smart μπορεί μάλιστα καμιά φορά να τρυπώσει πολύ πιο εύκολα σε κάποιο κενό και να την κάνει...


για κανε τον παραληρισμο με το awmn εδω γιατι σε εχασα...




> Πόσες άλλες φορές ενώ θέλουμε μια BMW (έστω και την ...116) δεν μπορούμε να την αποκτήσουμε; Έτσι, μπορεί το ταρατσοπισί να μας φοβίζει, αλλά αντίθετα ένα toshiba να μας ενθουσιάζει...


ειναι ακριβο ενα p1 , p2 , p3 ? νομιζω ειναι εχουν ιδιο κοστος με το πιο
φτηνιαρικο embeded, ενω το p4/amdxp κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο r/b...




> Δε συζητάμε βέβαια ούτε για κατανάλωση ούτε για αξιοπιστία...


ναι, οντως. αλλα και παλι η αξιοπιστια του pc δεν ειναι και κακη νομιζω ...

----------


## dti

> Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ακόμη και στην εθνική οδό υπάρχει κάποιες φορές μποτιλιάρισμα, οπότε όλοι είτε με BMW M6 είτε με Smart πάνε το ίδιο... Αυτός που έχει smart μπορεί μάλιστα καμιά φορά να τρυπώσει πολύ πιο εύκολα σε κάποιο κενό και να την κάνει...
> 
> 
> για κανε τον παραληρισμο με το awmn εδω γιατι σε εχασα...


Εννοώ οτι λόγω κάποιων κακών links είτε έχεις P4 είτε wrap υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην περνάει traffic τόσο γρήγορα όσο θα θέλαμε...
Κάποιος με wrap/routerboard κολλημένο στην κεραία, θεωρητικά (και σχεδόν πάντα στην πράξη) έχει μικρότερες απώλειες, άρα περισσότερο σήμα που όταν αυτό είναι οριακό, μπορεί κάποιες φορές να είναι επιβεβλημμένη η χρήση τέτοιου εξοπλισμού για να βγει το link (έστω κι έτσι, ειδικά αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο εναλλακτικό link...)




> Πόσες άλλες φορές ενώ θέλουμε μια BMW (έστω και την ...116) δεν μπορούμε να την αποκτήσουμε; Έτσι, μπορεί το ταρατσοπισί να μας φοβίζει, αλλά αντίθετα ένα toshiba να μας ενθουσιάζει...
> 
> 
> ειναι ακριβο ενα p1 , p2 , p3 ? νομιζω ειναι εχουν ιδιο κοστος με το πιο
> φτηνιαρικο embeded, ενω το p4/amdxp κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο r/b...


Υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν μπορεί ν' ανεβάσει ολόκληρο pc στην ταράτσα για λόγους ανεξάρτητους από τη θέλησή του και σίγουρα όχι οικονομικούς. Η λύση για την εγκατάσταση εκεί ενός embedded είναι μονόδρομος...

----------


## Cha0s

Λύση; Το ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να αποτελέσει Bottleneck στο backbone; Παραμένει ακόμα λύση;

Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει τα απαραίτητα στην ταράτσα για να γίνει backbone μήπως δεν πρέπει να γίνει τελικά backbone;

Δεν είμαστε στις εποχές του 802.11b που από την μία κάναμε ένα σωρό μπακαλιές για να παίξει κάποιος και από την άλλη ψάχναμε τους κόμβους με το τουφέκι...

----------


## dti

> Λύση; Το ότι κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να αποτελέσει Bottleneck στο backbone; Παραμένει ακόμα λύση;
> 
> Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει τα απαραίτητα στην ταράτσα για να γίνει backbone μήπως δεν πρέπει να γίνει τελικά backbone;


Κι αν το ap που είναι client ασφυκτιά, τί πρέπει να κάνει;
Σίγουρα, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις νέων κομβούχων, είναι δεδομένο οτι θα αργήσουν πολύ, πάρα πολύ, αν τους συμβεί ποτέ... να αποκτήσουν traffic τέτοιο που θα αποτελούν bottleneck στο δίκτυο επειδή χρησιμοποιούν κάποια embedded συσκευή που δεν ανεβάζει πάνω από 20-25 Mbps...
Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων νέοι κομβούχοι παρακαλούν τους παλιούς, αλλά σχεδόν ποτέ οι παλαιότεροι δεν τους γυρίζουν κάποιο interface... (για διάφορους λόγους).
Οπότε το σύνηθες είναι να συνδέονται με 2ους ή 3ους σε σειρά κόμβους, οπότε είναι λογικά αναμενόμενο, λόγω bgp, να μην έχουν τελικά πολύ traffic (εκτός κι αν leechάρουν οι ίδιοι στη γραμμή τους...)  ::

----------


## acoul

σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι μόνο κάτοιχοι BMW/M3 θα επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν στο AWMN ... Θεέ μου τι καιροί !!

----------


## Cha0s

> σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι μόνο κάτοιχοι BMW/M3 θα επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν στο AWMN ... Θεέ μου τι καιροί !!


Όταν συνδέθηκες εσύ Αλέξανδρε μόνο σε 802.11b επιτρεποταν να κυκλοφορείς στο AWMN. Εκεί δεν έβαλες g.


Τώρα που οι εξωτερικές συσκευές δεν σηκώνουν το traffic που σηκώνει το RF κομμάτι θα πρέπει να απαγορευτούν όπως το g γιατί καταντάει σπατάλη φάσματος.

Εσύ σαν υπερασπιστής του open source έπρεπε να ήσουν ο πρώτος που θα πέταγε την σαβούρα που μαζεύτηκε στο δίκτυο στα πλαίσια της ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ και όχι της υποβάθμισης που γίνεται τώρα.
Εκτώς αν το κάνουμε σαν τους madwifi. Σήμερα παίζουν, αύριο όχι, μεθάυριο όχι, παραμεθαύριο ναι και πάει λέγοντας  ::  



Δαμιανέ δηλαδή για να ανεβάσουμε τα stats, βάζουμε στο backbone ότι κάτσει;
Δεν υπάρχουν πια προδιαγραφές για να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο backbone; Όλα χύμα... αρκεί να ανέβουν τα στατιστικά στο wind να πουλάμε μούρη στα κανάλια και στις φυλλάδες; 

Καλή φάση.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ορίστε λοιπόν … αρχίζουμε εκστρατεία εξυγίανσης?....  ::

----------


## mojiro

στα pc ειπαρχουν λυσεις και μικρες σε ογκο, αλλα και οικονομικοτερες
απο τα wraps/routerboards. αμα θελετε το πιστευετε...

εγω δηλαδη ποσα χρηματα εδωσα για να βαλω σε ενα μετριο κουτακι
το p1 ? μεσα στο κουτι χωραει και το itox, ποσο παραπανω θα κοστιζε ?

το δε itox ειναι πιο μικρο και απο το p1... και πιο οικονομικο απο wrap




> itox = 35eu
> p3-733 = 20eu
> psu = 10eu
> ram 64mb = 5eu
> cf adapter = 6eu
> mpci adapter = 9eu
> ---------------
> 85eu συνολο


ποσα λεφτα κανει το wrap ? τι αποδοση εχει το wrap απεναντι του ?
μηπως θες 4 wrap για να πεις οτι το ανταγωνιζεσαι ?

τι bandwidth test βγαζει σε udp το wrap ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> το πρόβλημα μας είναι ότι ονειρευόμαστε την Εθνική, γεμάτη μπλόκα, τη στιγμή που όλη μας τη ζωή τη περνούμε πίσω από ένα τερματικό και στη καλύτερη καμιά Συγγρού που και που ... και εκεί όταν ο γκάζις μέσα μας το σανιδώσει μια και το αφεντικό του τα έχει φουσκώσει καταλήγει στις μπαριέρες παίρνοντας και μερικά παπάκια μαζί του ...


Αυτός είναι ο δικός σου ορισμός του Broadband?? ΝΟΤ!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Και θα βάλω το s100 με 2 ifs ?
> Προτιμώ ένα Ρ4 με 6 Ifs, μπορεί και να καίει λιγότερο ρεύμα από 3 s100
> Tελικά όλα σχετικά είναι, ειδικά στην κατανάλωση.


όχι δε θα βάλεις s100, αυτό είναι ενδεικτική λύση για το ότι ισχύ και χαμηλή κατανάλωση μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν...και ένα p3/1000 μπορεί να σηκώσει τα 6if..


@Acoul

Dual core για proxy 2Mbps/100users, http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... ual#270812

X2 με 4 x 10K RPM SATA2 και 4Gig RAM για proxy TOP http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... oxy#256324

και wrapakia κάτω απο grid(?) σε κόμβο με 7 if
http://gallery.ozo.com/index.php?album= ... omni-1.jpg

δεν τα λες καλά...


awmn σε wrap είναι σαν star trek σε skoda  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ορίστε λοιπόν … αρχίζουμε εκστρατεία εξυγίανσης?....


για γκλοπ είναι ότι πρέπει η dlink omni που είναι και χοντρή χοντρή ... traptor δε ζαλίζεσαι με τις υψηλές ταχύτητες; κυκλοφορούν κάτι φθηνά 10gbit switch να μην έχουμε bottleneck και στο lan όλα κι όλα ... από μικρός μαγευόμουν με τα εξοτικά παραμύθια της γιαγιάς τότε και του traprot τώρα ...  :: 

για κάντε ένα 


```
ping -s 65507 IP
```

στο πέμπτο hops σας και τυπώστε το αποτέλεσμα ... μακάρυ να ήταν και 2Mbit καθαρό ... το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε λίγο πιο υψηλό layer από τον λαιμό και πάνω ...

----------


## ngia

> Εννοώ οτι λόγω κάποιων κακών links είτε έχεις P4 είτε wrap υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην περνάει traffic τόσο γρήγορα όσο θα θέλαμε...
> Κάποιος με wrap/routerboard κολλημένο στην κεραία, θεωρητικά (και σχεδόν πάντα στην πράξη) έχει μικρότερες απώλειες, άρα περισσότερο σήμα που όταν αυτό είναι οριακό, μπορεί κάποιες φορές να είναι επιβεβλημμένη η χρήση τέτοιου εξοπλισμού για να βγει το link (έστω κι έτσι, ειδικά αν δεν υπάρχει άλλο εναλλακτικό link...)


όχι.. αν το link δεν βγαίνει με μερικά μέτρα καλώδιο, δεν θα βγει και με wrapaki ή dual core κολλημένο στο feeder.
9 μέτρα καλώδιο στα 5 είναι 3db απώλεια.
Ο στόχος πρέπει να είναι κλείδωμα στα 54 με 0dbm ισχύ και σε αυτό δε σε σώζουν 4-5 μέτρα




> Υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν μπορεί ν' ανεβάσει ολόκληρο pc στην ταράτσα για λόγους ανεξάρτητους από τη θέλησή του και σίγουρα όχι οικονομικούς. Η λύση για την εγκατάσταση εκεί ενός embedded είναι μονόδρομος..


σωστά..π.χ δεν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις 220 και θέλεις να είναι πιο ασφαλές

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ορίστε λοιπόν … αρχίζουμε εκστρατεία εξυγίανσης?.... 
> 
> 
> για γκλοπ είναι ότι πρέπει η dlink omni που είναι και χοντρή χοντρή ... traptor δε ζαλίζεσαι με τις υψηλές ταχύτητες; κυκλοφορούν κάτι φθηνά 10gbit switch να μην έχουμε bottleneck και στο lan όλα κι όλα ... από μικρός μαγευόμουν με τα εξοτικά παραμύθια της γιαγιάς τότε και του traprot τώρα ...


Μα τι λες... το Giga Switch εχει αρχίσει να γίνεται στάνταρ σε κάθε κόμβο μου μετα το 4ο IF... 




> για κάντε ένα 
> 
> 
> ```
> ping -s 65507 IP
> ```
> 
> στο πέμπτο hops σας και τυπώστε το αποτέλεσμα ... μακάρυ να ήταν και 2Mbit καθαρό ... το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται σε λίγο πιο υψηλό layer από τον λαιμό και πάνω ...


Αυτό λέω και εγώ ..... μόλις πέφτω πάνω στις μπούρδες που λέτε στον κόσμο να βάζει ... ούτε 1M δεν περνάει (τρόπος του λέγειν)...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

όσοι έχουν στατιστικά ... απλά τα δείχνουν ... όλα τα άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες και με άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε which we do παρεπιπτώντος ... αναμένουμε με αγωνία τις επιδόσεις του νέου proxy #913 μια και η 2Mbit πλέον δεν κοστίζει τόσα πολλά ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ψυχορραγεί... κάτι εχεις κάνει...  ::  Μήπως σου έχω σκάσει κανένα [email protected] client Και δεν το ξέρεις?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

τα wrapakia από επάνω φταίνε ... απλά δουλεύουν σωστά μια και δεν είναι MT black box, black magic κλπ. ... ξέρεις εσύ, άμα σου βάλουν και counter στο winbox να δείχνει 100Mbit το link θα το πιστέψεις ...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> τα wrapakia από επάνω φταίνε ... απλά δουλεύουν σωστά μια και δεν είναι MT black box, black magic κλπ. ... ξέρεις εσύ, άμα σου βάλουν και counter στο winbox να δείχνει 100Mbit το link θα το πιστέψεις ...


όχι πιστεύω συνήθως το iperf... γιατί μετράω trough ταχύτητα όχι με χαζοεντολές και ξεχειλωμένες μετρήσεις UDP...

----------


## acoul

και τα laptop δεν είναι τόσο ισχυρά όσο τα desktop ή τα mainframe αλλά είναι πιο εύχρηστα και δεν πεθαίνουν όταν τα τραβήξεις από το ρεύμα ... τώρα άμα σου τραβήξουν το MT από τον κόμβο πάνε όλα τα μεγαλεία και τα Mbits ... admin με ποντίκι ... κάτι άκουσα για ένα BSD fest ... be there  ::  ΜΤ στους νέους δεκτόν, στους παλιούς σοφούς admin δεν θα πάρω ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Με 3ΚVA από κάτω δεν σβήνει τίποτα....  ::   ::   :: 

βάλε και laptop εσύ... καλύτερα θα είναι...  ::  ποιο φθηνά από τα wrap θα έρθει και δεν θες UPS  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αλέξανδρε δίνεις ρεσιτάλ επιχειρημάτων σήμερα!

Έχω ενθουσιαστεί! 


Ειδικά αυτό το ping για να μετρήσουμε τι σηκώνουν τα λινκς ήταν αποτελειωτικό!

----------


## papashark

> σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι μόνο κάτοιχοι BMW/M3 θα επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν στο AWMN ... Θεέ μου τι καιροί !!


Να σου γνωρίσω ότι απαγορεύετε στην εθνική οδό να κυκλοφορείς με παπάκι....  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε δίνεις ρεσιτάλ επιχειρημάτων σήμερα!
> 
> Έχω ενθουσιαστεί! 
> 
> 
> Ειδικά αυτό το ping για να μετρήσουμε τι σηκώνουν τα λινκς ήταν αποτελειωτικό!


κλείνω από τώρα θέση στο επόμενο fest που θα κάνεις γιατί νοιώθω όλο και πιο απόμακρα από τον κόσμο της ισχυρής τεχνογνωσίας του nstream by a click !!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε λίγο θα ακούσουμε ότι μόνο κάτοιχοι BMW/M3 θα επιτρέπεται να κυκλοφορούν στο AWMN ... Θεέ μου τι καιροί !!
> 
> 
> Να σου γνωρίσω ότι απαγορεύετε στην εθνική οδό να κυκλοφορείς με παπάκι....


και τριαξονικές νταλίκες στην αριστερή ...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Αλέξανδρε δίνεις ρεσιτάλ επιχειρημάτων σήμερα!
> 
> Έχω ενθουσιαστεί! 
> 
> 
> Ειδικά αυτό το ping για να μετρήσουμε τι σηκώνουν τα λινκς ήταν αποτελειωτικό!
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς τα fest μου είναι prive.

Όταν θα βάλεις mikrotik και PC για να κάνεις τον κόμβο σου, Κόμβο... τότε ίσως να σε δεχτώ  :: 

Προς το παρόν κάνε κάνα ping να δεις τι σηκώνουν τα λινκς σου να γράψει και καθόλου traffic το mrtg σου να ζηλέψουμε λίγο εμείς που έχουμε κάτω από 10mbit traffic  ::

----------


## acoul

το traffic που βλέπεις είναι pass through μόνο και ολίγον σproxy ... φαντάσου να ήταν και mirror του TheLaz knowledge base τι θα γινόταν ...

----------


## Cha0s

Που βλέπω;

Έχω να δω μήνες τα στατιστικά σου...
Τι νομίζεις; Μιλάω μαζί σου και κάθομαι να ψάχνω από κάπου να πιαστώ για να στην πω;


Αυτά τα έκανες εσύ το πρωί που μου σχολίασες αν έχω πάνω ή κάτω από 10mbit traffic  ::  


Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι βέβαια παίζει να κάνω ένα χρήσιμο fest.

*Μάθετε τα πάντα για το zozonet σε 365 μέρες. <> ZoZonet για πυρηνικούς φυσικούς*

Αν χρειαστώ βοήθεια θα έρθεις ή θα αράζεις στην SATO καρεκλίτσα να συνεχίσεις τα pings σου;

----------


## acoul

> ή θα αράζεις στην SATO καρεκλίτσα ...


η καρέκλα μου τρίζει εδώ και καιρό ... ίσως διαμαρτύρεται με τον τρόπο της για τα αυξανόμενα extra σουβλάκια σε βάρος που καλείται να στηρίζει αδιάλειπτα και υπομονετικά τον τελευταίο καιρό ...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων νέοι κομβούχοι παρακαλούν τους παλιούς, αλλά σχεδόν ποτέ οι παλαιότεροι δεν τους γυρίζουν κάποιο interface... (για διάφορους λόγους).


Δαμιανέ, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις σε παρακαλώ και κάποιους από τους πιθανούς λόγους? Εδώ στα φανερά και bravo σου κιόλας γιατί είσαι ο μόνος που το σχολιάζεις και το θίγεις. 

Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι σε όλα σχεδόν τα posts παρατηρούμε 3-4 άτομα που τσακώνονται σαν τα κοκόρια, με ή χωρίς επιχειρήματα και αν μη τι άλλο η εικόνα του forum και γενκώς του Awmn που έχω πλεόν στο μυαλό μου απέχει παρασάγκας από την αρχική που είχα, όταν έψαχνα εξοπλισμό, άτομα να με βοηθήσουν και τρόπο να συνδεθώ. Αυτά τα άτομα χαλάνε την εικόνα του ΑΜΔΑ κι ας έχουν βγάλει 500 Links. Αντί να κοιτάνε το hobby τους και να ομορφαίνουν συνεχώς αυτό στο οποίο συμμετέχουνε, αναλώνονται σε ηλίθιες αντιπαραθέσεις. 
Μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν κάποιοι τη στάση τους και να βοηθάνε πιο πολύ γενικώς?

----------


## aprin

..και ξαναλέμε,το θέμα είναι "εξωτερική συσκευή για client"

κοκορομαχίες..

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
>  ή θα αράζεις στην SATO καρεκλίτσα ...
> 
> 
> η καρέκλα μου τρίζει εδώ και καιρό ... ίσως διαμαρτύρεται με τον τρόπο της για τα αυξανόμενα extra σουβλάκια σε βάρος που καλείται να στηρίζει αδιάλειπτα και υπομονετικά τον τελευταίο καιρό ...


΄

Για τα σουβλάκια katsaros-ttel λες;

Ή επειδή δεν τα έστησες σε σένα αλλά σε άλλον δεν μετράνε;  ::

----------


## acoul

έχεις μεγάλη φαγούρα με τα ζοζονετ βλέπω και οι σκούπες αργούν ακόμη ... χωρίς κοκόρια το forum θα είχε μόνο αράχνες, και βέβαια δεν είναι ένα ψυχρό help desk αλλά μια οικογένεια με κοκόρια που γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους και δεν παρεξηγιούνται, αντιθέτως περνούν μια χαρά και με το κλικboard και από κοντά σε καφέδες, σουβλάκια, ταράτσες και τα συναφή ... με λίγα λόγια αυτό είναι το AWMN και το αγαπάμε έτσι όπως είναι !!

----------


## spirosco

Ρε μην μου ξεθεωνετε τον Αλεξ ρε και τον χρειαζομαι για το 2ο πολυποθητο link της λεσχης ... μππιιιμμπ, μππιιιιμπππ, ζουμ, ζουμ

 ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Επίσης να αναφέρω ότι σε όλα σχεδόν τα posts παρατηρούμε 3-4 άτομα που τσακώνονται σαν τα κοκόρια, με ή χωρίς επιχειρήματα και αν μη τι άλλο η εικόνα του forum και γενκώς του Awmn που έχω πλεόν στο μυαλό μου απέχει παρασάγκας από την αρχική που είχα, όταν έψαχνα εξοπλισμό, άτομα να με βοηθήσουν και τρόπο να συνδεθώ. Αυτά τα άτομα χαλάνε την εικόνα του ΑΜΔΑ κι ας έχουν βγάλει 500 Links. Αντί να κοιτάνε το hobby τους και να ομορφαίνουν συνεχώς αυτό στο οποίο συμμετέχουνε, αναλώνονται σε ηλίθιες αντιπαραθέσεις. 
> Μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν κάποιοι τη στάση τους και να βοηθάνε πιο πολύ γενικώς?


Μπα, από όσο θυμάμαι εγώ το δίκτυο έτσι ήτανε. 
Απλά αλλάζουν τα άτομα. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όταν μαζέψεις πολλές ισχυρές προσωπικότητες σε 400MHz φάσματος γίνεται μπάχαλο  :: 

Πάντως το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό (οι εξωτερικές συσκευές για client).
Εγώ προσωπικά σε έναν φίλο μου client, έχω βάλει ένα openwrt, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο στο στήσιμο για κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται (και δεν θέλει να μάθει για τον x,y,z λόγο) με linux. Ακόμη και στη συντήρηση (κάνε ifconfig, κάνε iwconfig, iwlist scan και τα σχετικά) υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις, σίγουρα το gui έχει αφήσει ανεξίτηλα σημάδια στο χώρο της πληροφορικής!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν κάποιοι τη στάση τους και να βοηθάνε πιο πολύ γενικώς?


Εσυ δεν θες βοήθεια... τον Μπετατζή τον Trackman θες να σου ρίξει 3-4 ορόφους ακόμα να κάνεις την δουλειά σου...

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν... αλλά τι να καμω... όχι πε μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Altair, να σου στειλω τον Νικολα (ξερεις ποιον) αν θες να γινει τσακ μπαμ η δουλεια  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως το θέμα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό (οι εξωτερικές συσκευές για client).
> Εγώ προσωπικά σε έναν φίλο μου client, έχω βάλει ένα openwrt, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο στο στήσιμο για κάποιον που δεν ασχολείται (και δεν θέλει να μάθει για τον x,y,z λόγο) με linux. Ακόμη και στη συντήρηση (κάνε ifconfig, κάνε iwconfig, iwlist scan και τα σχετικά) υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις, σίγουρα το gui έχει αφήσει ανεξίτηλα σημάδια στο χώρο της πληροφορικής!


Ovislink....

Φθηνό, απλό, και σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να έχεις δικό σου subnet.

----------


## nc

EZ3 ψήνει και καφέ ...

----------


## papashark

> EZ3 ψήνει και καφέ ...


Φτου κακά μακριά..


Αμφιβάλω αν θα κατεβάσει κανένας την ισχύ, ή θα το αφήσουν όλοι στα 250mw....


Eiναι και αρκετά πιο ακριβό.

----------


## nc

Motorola WR850G με DDWRT φτιάχνει και φραπέ

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Στη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων νέοι κομβούχοι παρακαλούν τους παλιούς, αλλά σχεδόν ποτέ οι παλαιότεροι δεν τους γυρίζουν κάποιο interface... (για διάφορους λόγους).
> 
> 
> Δαμιανέ, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις σε παρακαλώ και κάποιους από τους πιθανούς λόγους? Εδώ στα φανερά και bravo σου κιόλας γιατί είσαι ο μόνος που το σχολιάζεις και το θίγεις.


Έχει παρατηρηθεί οτι αρκετοί από τους "παλιούς" (πρώτους 2-3.000 σε node id) έχουν "παγιώσει" τα bb links τους και σπάνια αλλάζουν πλέον κάτι.
Πόσο μάλλον να βοηθήσουν πραγματικά κάποιον νέο που τους ζητά ένα link.
Οι λόγοι δεν είναι άλλοι από αυτούς που μπορεί εύκολα να φανταστεί κάποιος:
- η δημιουργία ήδη μεγάλου αριθμού links
- τυχόν αντιδράσεις από γείτονες 
- το "βόλεμα" μετά από μια διετία έντονων αλλαγών
- το κόστος και η έλλειψη χρόνου
- ο κορεσμός
- η έλλειψη κινήτρων

και κυρίως ο φόβος μήπως κάποιο νέο link ανατρέψει την κίνηση που περνά από το συγκεκριμένο κόμβο. Έτσι, πλέον σπάνια δημιουργούνται αξιόλογες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές ή καλύτερες σε αριθμό hops για μερικούς "κλασσικούς προορισμούς" π.χ. δυτικά προάστια ---> altec

----------


## ALTAiR

> Altair, να σου στειλω τον Νικολα (ξερεις ποιον) αν θες να γινει τσακ μπαμ η δουλεια


Σπύρο, Σπύρο, πόσο δίκιο έχεις!!! Το Νικόλα χρειάζομαι, θα μου βάλει και i-Gen στον ιστό πάνω!!!






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρήσουν κάποιοι τη στάση τους και να βοηθάνε πιο πολύ γενικώς?
> 
> 
> Εσυ δεν θες βοήθεια... τον Μπετατζή τον Trackman θες να σου ρίξει 3-4 ορόφους ακόμα να κάνεις την δουλειά σου...
> 
> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι που δεν... αλλά τι να καμω... όχι πε μου



Οκ θ ασου πω.
Εγώ ήμουνα διακριτικός, δεν αναφέρθηκα σε σένα όταν σχολίαζα αυτά που είπε ο Δαμιανός, αν και εσένα είχα στο μυαλό μου!  ::  

Παρ' όλο που δεν είναι σωστό στο συγκεκριμένο thread να αναφερθούμε στο τι θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ή να είχες κάνει εγώ θα αναφερθώ και ας μεταφερθεί. 
Γιατί εσύ ρωτάς...

Όταν σου ζήτησα βοήθεια για να βγάλω κάποιο link και να σηκώσω κάποια omni μου τη χώθηκες και μου είπες τα εξής:
Ψάχτηκες με κανέναν? καναν προβολέα ανάψατε? 
Ακολούθησα ότι μου πες, έβαλα strobo(ρώτησα τον ngia), άναψα προβόλια, βρήκα κανά 2 άκρες, πήγα στην ταράτσα του cirrus, έστειλα emails κλπ.
Στον Big-Boo που βλεπόμαστε καμπάνα και διαχειρίζεσαι τον κόμβο του, του απαγόρεψες να απαντάει στα emails που λαμβάνει για links, οπότε δεν απάντησε και στο δικά μου(που είναι το ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό δίκτυο?). Μου είπες να σηκώσω if ελεύθερο, μόλις το σήκωσα και το έστρεψα προς Πολύδροσο και Φιλοθέη σου ζήτησα τηλεφωνικώς μία οδηγία για το τι ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω για να με βλέπουν οι άλλοι και μου έβαλες τις φωνές ότι παιδεύω τον κόσμο κλπ 
Αντίθετα ο Δαμιανός και ο Παναγιώτης Aliens(δε θέλω να συγκρίνω άτομα αλλά αναπόφευκτα γίνεται) αμέσως άρχισαν επικοινωνία μαζί μου και αλλάξαμε 3-4 pm για να με κατατοπίσουν για το θέμα.
Στο σύλλογο την ημέρα που μαζευτήκανε οι καθηγητές Πληροφορικής σε ρώτησε κάτι ο Socrates για μένα και τον Amazon και έδωσες μία πολύ περιφρονητική απάντηση και ειρωνική και έφυγες. 
Επειδή δε θέλω να το επεκτείνω άλλο λέω τα εξής για να το κλείσω από πλευράς μου τουλάχιστον:
1. Με έχεις βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ με το subnet που μου έδωσες και με το mtik που μου έστησες με τα χίλια δύο προβλήματα εκείνο το βράδυ.
2. Όμως μου έδινες βήματα που μόλις τα έκανα μου την έλεγες γιατί τα έκανα. 
3. Δέχομαι και σου αναγνωρίζω το έργο σου στο Awmn
4. Όμως για να κάνω BB links δε με βοήθησες καθόλου και όχι μόνο δε με βοήθησες αλλά η όλη σου στάση ήταν αρνητική και αποτρεπτική και δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ το λόγο(ούτε μου τον εξήγησες). Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που επικρότησα στα λόγια του Δαμιανού που έθιξε το θέμα, μιας και απ' ότι γνωρίζω γίνεται κατά κόρον από τους κομβούχους.

Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι το Link με Amazon έχει βγει μετά από υπόδειξη του Σωκράτη(περαστικά του, νάναι σύντομα κοντά μας), δεν έχει δηλωθεί ακόμη γιατί είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο(-51db) και το ψάχνουμε. Το ίδιο link θα έβγαινε και με τον Big-Boo...

Ο Γιάννης (Trackman) μιας και το ανέφερες, την ίδια μέρα που με γνώρισε μου άναψε και του άναψα προβόλια, δε βλεπόμασταν, τι να κάνουμε? Ήτανε ξεκάθαρος από την πρώτη στιγμή και δεν τον ένοιαζε που ήμουνα καραάσχετος. Έχει ξεκαλουπώσει καιρό τώρα φαίνεται  ::  

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι αν ήθελες θα μου έβγαζες ένα link με τον Big-Boo(είχα προτείνει να του αγοράσω τον εξοπλισμό για ένα if μιας και μου είχες πει αρχικά ότι ήτανε οικονομικό το πρόβλημα ) θα σήκωνα μία omni και θα έλυνα το πρόβλημα της περιοχής που το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλύτερα από μένα. Το οποίο πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από τη διαφορά συντελεστή δόμησης προς τον Panoramix , Socrates, VHatzi, WolfPack κλπ . 

Ο Boxer που μένει ακριβώς απέναντί μου να φανταστείς συνδέεται στον trackman με σήμα -81db και με διακοπές και εγώ στον panoramix που εσύ έχεις στήσει με -83 στην καλύτερη. Αυτό θέλουμε για το δίκτυο?  ::  

Αυτά από μένα
Φιλικά πάντα,
μιας και αν δε σε γνωρίζω καλά να ξέρεις ότι έχω εκτιμήσει πολύ τη βοήθεια που μου έχεις δώσει.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάντως για τα προβληματικά όπως λέτε D-Link900AP+ ενώ με ζορίσανε αρκετά μέχρι να καταλάβω ότι το reset θέλει πάτημα αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα και το site survey που κολλάει θέλει esc + F5 για να νοιώσει, με μειωμενη ισχύ, τελικώς παίζουνε μήνες τώρα απροβλημάτιστα σε 3 clients φίλους που τα έχω στήσει.

----------


## acoul

> ...


Νομίζω πως μόλις περιέγραψες το φαινόμενο: "κλίκες" & "VoIP κατίνα σύνδρομο", που ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να κατανοήσω, την λογική ή ανασφάλεια αν θες που κρύβει από πίσω, και το οποίο καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το πνεύμα και φιλοσοφία του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου δικτύου AWMN. το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι κλίκες είναι πρόσκαιρες και περαστικές ενώ αντίθετα οι εύστοχες ιδέες διαχρονικές, βλέπε open source movement, AWMN backbone κλπ.

----------


## acoul

> Motorola WR850G με DDWRT φτιάχνει και φραπέ


το καλό να λέγεται ... the cheapest !!

----------


## papashark

Προφανώς ο Moderator που έκαν την μεταφορά του τόπικ, είτε είναι βλάκας, είτε δρα με βάση το ποιοί γράφουν τα μηνύματα και όχι το τι περιέχουν.

Ειδάλλως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποιό κριτήριο μηνύματα σχετικά με το προηγούμενο θέμα μεταφέρθηκαν σε καινούργιο....


Εαν δεν μπορείτε να δράτε ως moderators, καλύτερα να κάτσετε σπίτια σας.

----------


## machine22

Σκέψου λίγο και θα βρεις απάντηση

----------


## NetTraptor

@Alt+Ctrl+DEL Μάθε να κάνεις και αυτό καμιά φορά… δουλεύει και σε linux αλλά και σε windows.
Μερικές φοτο από την ταράτσα σου θα λύσουν κάθε μυστήριο συνομωσίας από την δική μου πλευρά. Έχεις λίγη θεά προς Πεντέλη σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχει ψυχή και 2-3 ανοίγματα από τα παράθυρα τον γειτόνων σου… τι να κάνω… με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται. 
Δεν απαγορεύω σε κανέναν να κάνει τίποτα… σιγά μην έχω κάνει και ban τα mail τους.… στην τελική δικά του είναι τα λινκ τα βάζει και τα καίει… Δεδομένο είναι όμως ότι οποίος έχει υπομονή και έχει ακολουθήσει το set οδηγιών και ένα γενικό πλάνο δεν έχει μετανιώσει. Δεν θεωρείς βλακεία να χαραμίσει κάποιος έναν κόμβο με μετρημένα λεφτά για connectors και άριστη θέα σε ένα client link extra super duper πολυτελείας μιας και λόγω θέας ο client δεν έχει το καλύτερο μέλλον … Βαλε και την σπατάλη σε χρήμα, χώρο στο κουτί του και τις έξτρα παρεμβολές στα άλλα λινκ…
Τις αγορές εξοπλισμού του απέναντι μην τις συζητάς… δεν έχω καλές σχέσεις με τέτοια Deal… 
Δεν μοιράζω BB links σε κανένα … Αντίθετα ακόμα ψάχνω άλλα 4. και παράλληλα αν κάτσει και κανένα πάντρεμα με κανέναν το κάνω. Δεν έχει όμως να κάνει τίποτα με εμένα… εγώ είμαι υπεύθυνος και υπόλογος για τα λινκ μου και τους κόμβους μου… δεν δέχομαι νύξεις για κανέναν άλλο… μόνο γνώμες δίνω και όποιος θέλει τις συμμερίζεται….

Η περιοχή δεν θέλει omni και clients… Backbone θέλει…. Τι πρόβλημα ακριβώς θα λύσεις με την omni? Για δείξε μου ποιος θέλει να πέσει σε omni θα στον βολέψω σε dt.

Ο Amazon είναι cone δικό σου και νομίζω ότι σας εξυπηρέτησα για καιρό ενώ δεν αρνήθηκα σε κανέναν από τους 2 σας λινκ. Αφού δεν βλέπω λοιπόν εσένα… γιατί δεν μου στέλνεις τον amazon… μήπως γιατί κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει? Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να φροντίσω για ένα λινκ από εκεί… αλλά ακόμα και έτσι τι διαφορά θα κάνει για σένα αφού ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ *ΤΩΡΑ* ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΒΒ… Τι θες για να το καταλάβεις? 
Τελικά μήπως απλά θέλεις το Bandwidth? Γιατί αν είναι έτσι πες το από την αρχή να το ξέρουμε και μην μας πρήζεις με μπαρούφες και άσκοπα λόγια… 

Μόνο Θέλω θέλω θέλω είσαι από την αρχή και παράπονα… Αλλά από το τι θες πραγματικά στο τι μπορείς και στο τι γίνεται έχει πολύ δρόμο… και αν μη τι άλλο εγώ δεν είμαι η μαμά του καθενός… ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ… Αν θέλετε Βριλήσσια με πολλά λινκς και 50 BB, ΠΑΡΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ έχω αρχίσει και κουράζομαι… παρά ταύτα γίνομαι χαλί να με πατήσετε…

Μην σε ξανακούσω σε παρακαλώ να λες θέλω να γίνω BB ντε και σώνει ούτε in first person ούτε σε public mode εκτός αν έχεις να μου μιλήσεις για κάτι σοβαρό που στέκει ή σε πιάσει καμία κρίση ειλικρινείας..… 

Μπορεί να μεταφερθεί παρακαλώ στο τι στήνετε… βόρεια… ή κάτι τέτοιο…

----------


## ALTAiR

Όλες οι απόψεις σεβαστές και περαιτέρω αντιπαράθεση δε θα κάνω. 
Αλλά τι εννοείς με το κρίση ειλικρίνειας που ανέφερες?
Ότι είπα ψέματα ή οτι υποκρίθηκα κάπου?
Γιατί ότι είχα να πω, ακόμη και λάθος να έχω, το είπα δημοσίως και εγώ θα κριθώ από αυτά που έγραψα, κανένας άλλος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως το λες αυτό. Εκτός αν εννοούσες κάτι άλλο.  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Motorola WR850G με DDWRT φτιάχνει και φραπέ
> 
> 
> το καλό να λέγεται ... the cheapest !!


Λένε τίποτα ? Πολύ φθηνά είναι....  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

είναι wrt-like με miniPCI = σκυλιά ... !! απλά θέλουν PoE

----------


## NiKoSaEi

1ον. Acoul Ωραια συσκευη...!

2ον. Γιατι ολοι την λετε στον acoul?  :: 

Εβαλα στην θεση του toshiba ενα rb 532 να συγκρινω διαφορα στο λινκ....ηταν σχεδον το ιδιο!!!!!!!!

----------


## papashark

> 1ον. Acoul Ωραια συσκευη...!
> 
> 2ον. Γιατι ολοι την λετε στον acoul?


Γιατί είμαστε όλοι τρελλοί και ο aoul ο μόνος λογικός....

----------


## mojiro

> Εβαλα στην θεση του toshiba ενα rb 532 να συγκρινω διαφορα στο λινκ....ηταν σχεδον το ιδιο!!!!!!!!


για βαλε και ενα pc και πες μας παλι

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κανεις δεν ειναι τρελος!Αλλα σημερα ειδα τις @@@ριες που γινονται στους κομβους....ψαχνουμε να δουμε τι @@@τα χρησιμοποιει ο απεναντι debian,openwrt,mikrotik τι @@@ατα εμεις και μετα να δουμε τι φταιει στο routing!

Ειναι μερικοι εδω που προσπαθουν να λυσουν τα προβληματα και να βρουν μια καλη λυση...δεν χρειαζεται να τους ονομαζουμε τρελους!Ολοι τρελοι ειμαστε με το awmn....!  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> Εβαλα στην θεση του toshiba ενα rb 532 να συγκρινω διαφορα στο λινκ....ηταν σχεδον το ιδιο!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> για βαλε και ενα pc και πες μας παλι




Τι να το κανω το pc,να τρεχω να το ξεκολαω,να του παιρνω ανεμιστηρες..τροφοδοτικα!Να σκεφτομαι αν παιζει η κολησε?
Και τι..να ανοιξω nstream για να βαρεσω 40 Mbs..η να σηκωσω κανα λινκ με 80-100 mbs???Τι @@@τα να περασω!!!!????ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ!!!!Και παλι σου λεω εγω....ναι 100 MBS λινκ...τι μου προσφερει!Τι @@ΤΑ θα περασει?Κι αν περασει ποτε ποση ωρα θα κρατησει????

ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!!mp3,jpeg,videos!
Να βαλω pc για ποιο λογο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω?
Κι απο την αλλη....εγω σηκωνω 2 λινκς 50αρια!nstream...turbos...τι να τα καλω αν ο παραπεναντι μου εχει λινκς fularista στην ισχυ και 10-15 MBS!ΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> ...



Παραλήρημα....

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> ...


Μείνε client, ΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΒΒ;;;;;;;

ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σου το ξαναλέω, έχεις ιδέα τι είναι το latency;
Ή απλα κοπανάμε μία χαζο-ιδεολογία, παίζει και το DC και όλα οκ;

----------


## machine22

> Κι απο την αλλη....εγω σηκωνω 2 λινκς 50αρια!nstream...turbos...τι να τα καλω αν ο παραπεναντι μου εχει λινκς fularista στην ισχυ και 10-15 MBS!ΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ!


Να μην έχει  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα



Που ξερεις αν ειμαι leecher πρωτον!
Ελα σπιτι μου να δουμε αν ειμαι client,αν ξερω απο voip κι αν leecharw!


Ρε μαθετε να συζητατε και να μην προσβαλετε τους αλλους!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα 
> 
> 
> 
> Που ξερεις αν ειμαι leecher πρωτον!
> Ελα σπιτι μου να δουμε αν ειμαι client,αν ξερω απο voip κι αν leecharw!
> ...


Γιατί συζήτηση θεωρείς τις κραυγές και τις υπερβολές που πέταξες ?


Τουλάχιστον από αυτά που έγραψες, ανέδειξες ως μόνο σημαντικό στοιχείο το file transfer αφήνωντας όλα τα άλλα στην άκρη, αυτά που έγραψες έδειχναν ότι είσαι Leecherόνι και δεν ξέρεις από voip.

Για τους άλλους είμαστε αυτό που διαβάζουν....

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...



Με ξερεις και με αποκαλεις leecheroni?
Mου φαινεται οτι εισαι πολυ καραγκιοζης!
Αντε πουλα καμια licence του mikrotik και χτυπα οσους φερνουν φτηνο εξοπλισμο!Αυτο ξερεις να το κανεις καλα!

----------


## papashark

> Με ξερεις και με αποκαλεις leecheroni?
> Mου φαινεται οτι εισαι πολυ καραγκιοζης!
> Αντε πουλα καμια licence του mikrotik και χτυπα οσους φερνουν φτηνο εξοπλισμο!Αυτο ξερεις να το κανεις καλα!


Nα χαρώ εγώ ανατροφή....

Να χαρώ επιχειρήματα...


Αντε γειά  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

το μικρο της ηλικιας μου μαλλον με δικαιολογει το δικο σου οχι!

----------


## papashark

> το μικρο της ηλικιας μου μαλλον με δικαιολογει το δικο σου οχι!


Αν θεωρείς ότι επειδή είπα ότι από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεσε ως leecheroni, μπορείς εσύ να με αποκαλεί καραγκιόζη, δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, τα επιχειρήματα σου είναι ακλόνητα, τώρα αν πιστεύεις ότι ο καταλήτης της νεαρής ηλικίας το δικαιολογεί, ε τότε να φανταστώ ότι είσαι γύρω στα 12 ?

----------


## acoul

> Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα


Μάλλον QoS ήθελες να πεις ...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον QoS ήθελες να πεις ...


Ναι παίζει και αυτό το σενάριο, αλλά προυποθέτει σοβαρό μηχάνημα για να κάνεις και QoS  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ακόμα δεν γνώρισε το VoIP, γι' αυτόν δεδομένα είναι μόνο τα mp3, jpeg, videos, κοινώς ένας leecher ακόμα 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον QoS ήθελες να πεις ...


Οπως δηλαδή κάνει η hol ?

Aντί να πάρει παραπάνω bandwidth απλά έβαλε QoS ?  ::  

Πάντως εγώ δεν διέκρινα πουθενά σε ότι είπε ο nikosaei ή σε αυτά που είπα εγώ την λέξη QoS να διακρίνετε, οπότε η απάντηση σου είναι λίγο άκυρη...  ::  


Κοινώς κουραμπιές.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> το μικρο της ηλικιας μου μαλλον με δικαιολογει το δικο σου οχι!
> 
> 
> Αν θεωρείς ότι επειδή είπα ότι από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεσε ως leecheroni, μπορείς εσύ να με αποκαλεί καραγκιόζη, δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, τα επιχειρήματα σου είναι ακλόνητα, τώρα αν πιστεύεις ότι ο καταλήτης της νεαρής ηλικίας το δικαιολογεί, ε τότε να φανταστώ ότι είσαι γύρω στα 12 ?



Παρακολουθω τον τροπο που ποσταρεις στο forum εδω και καιρο,μαλλον το να πει καποιος την γνωμη του γινεται αυτοματα τρελος και leecher!
5 χρονων ειμαι και μπαινω στα 6!

----------


## acoul

η διαφορά βρίσκεται στο: ανάπτυξη vs. κατανάλωση, ιδιοκατασκευή vs. αγοραστό κλπ. ... Όσοι θέλουν σοβαρό nstream ας ψάξουν καλύτερα για κανένα cray Ταρατσο-computer  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Είτε με Cray είτε με mini-itx τα λινκς θα παίζουν στο maximum που μπορούν να αποδώσουν.

Τα wrap και οι υπόλοιπες embeded λύσεις δεν...


Μήπως πρέπει να ερωτευτείς και εσύ για να δεις με άλλο μάτι τα σοβαρά setup που κυκλοφορούν στο AWMN;  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

Συμφωνώ.

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το να είναι κάτι μικρό, οικονομικό, να 'καίει' λίγο και όλα τα άλλα 'ωραία' επιχειρήματα περί embeded.
Αντιθέτως αν γινόταν όλα αυτά να συνυπάρξουν με την λύση του PC θα ήμουν από τους πρώτους που θα το εφάρμοζα.

Έχω πρόβλημα όμως να πασάρονται ως σωστές λύσεις για το δίκτυο τα πατατο-setup που κυκλοφόρησαν από τότε που βγήκαν στην 'πιάτσα' οι mini-pci...


Ειδικά από την στιγμή που αποδεδειγμένα με νούμερα οι embeded λύσεις τύπου rb & wrap δεν σηκώνουν το maximum που αποδίδει ένα λινκ στους 5ghz.

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Η hol δεν πρέπει να έχει εφαρμόσει QoS (που θα ήταν και επιθυμητό) αλλά στραγγαλιστικό TS (στο υποδεκαπλάσιο της ονομαστικής τιμής σύνδεσης), και μόνο προς το εξωτερικό.

----------


## mojiro

για να τα εχουμε μαζεμενα....

*wrap/soekris/routerboad/geode/broadcom boards* (δε θα πω
embeded γιατι και ο P4 μπορει να γινει embeded)


> *υπερ*
> μικρος ογκος
> μικρη καταναλωση ρευματος
> λογικο κοστος για client
> ευκολη αντικατασταση σε περιπτωση βλαβης
> κοντα καλωδια
> ολα τα ζητηματα εγκαταστασης/συντηρησης λημενα
> 
> *κατα*
> ...


*pc - απο pentium2 εως pentium4...*


> *υπερ*
> μικρο κοστος για κομβο
> υπεραρκετη επεξεργαστικη ισχυς
> ολα-σε-ενα
> δυνατοτητα αρκετων interfaces (εως και 12 ?)
> δυνατοτητα boost των links με nstreme/compresion
> δυνατοτητα qos & ts & αλλων πολλω πραματων ταυτοχρονα στο ιδιο pc
> 
> *κατα*
> ...


edit:
βεβαια, ειπαρχουν pc λυσεις με αρκετα μικρο ογκο & λογικων διαστασεων
τελικη κατασκευη εξωτερικου χωρου. το δε κοστος δεν ειναι αρκετα
υψηλοτερο απο καποια λυση τυπου wrap/routerboard.

δε μπορεις να τα εχεις ολα, πρεπει να κανεις καποιους συμβιβασμους.
δε μπορεις να εχεις το πιο μικρο σε ογκο και πανiσχυρο pc συναμα και
με πολλες pci και μικρη καταναλωση...

οταν εχεις 2 λινκ, ενταξει βαλε 1-2 wrap/routerboard πιο πανω ομως ?
συμφερει ως κοστος ?

ειναι τοσο απαγορευτικα μεγαλο το κουτι που θα χορεσει οριακα μια
motherboard και ενα τετραπλο adapter ? ή ειναι ακριβο ? ή κατασκευη
ειναι τοσο δυσκολη που σε απογοητευει ? δηλαδη τα embeded δεν
εχουν κατασκευαστικες ιδιοτροπιες ?

με 21eu περνεις το FL01A της hager που ειναι μικρο σε ογκο και χωρα
οριακοτατα μια atx mb, ενω μια mini atx χωρα ανετοτατα.

----------


## acoul

ένα PC είναι καλύτερο από ένα wrap όσο μια τετράτροχη Lamborghini από μια δίτροχη Ducati ... !! οι έχοντας γεύση και από τα δύο ... καταλαβαίνουν ... !! η αναλογία θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με fiat cinquecento με παπάκι honda ...  ::  το αποτέλεσμα έχει να κάνει με τον οδηγό και όχι το δίτροχο - τετράτροχο ...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Ειδικά από την στιγμή που αποδεδειγμένα με νούμερα οι embeded λύσεις τύπου rb & wrap δεν σηκώνουν το maximum που αποδίδει ένα λινκ στους 5ghz.


Το Wrap ήταν από την αρχή γνωστό ότι δεν θα σήκωνε το 802.11a.
Τα rb και λοιπά RISCοιεδή 1 if το σηκώνουν full, απλά μην περιμένετε να κάνουν 100Μbits.

Τώρα το πια λύση είναι καλύτερη pc ή embedded έχει αρχίζει και μοιάζει λίγο με το πιο OS,distro,αμάξι,μηχανή,παιχνιδομηχανή είναι καλύτερη.
Και τα 2 έχουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά τους και σίγουρα.

Για εμένα με δεδομένα τα προβλήματα του routing που υπήρχαν στο mtik μέχρι την quagoποίηση του από τον Acononyx που φένετε ότι έλυσε τα περισσότερα θέματα, το routing απο linux μηχάνημα ήταν η μοναδική λύση με ότι αυτό συνεπάγετε (ξεχωριστά μηχανάκια για κάθε link,bridge στα wifi->eth και routing από ένα μηχάνημα)

----------


## Cha0s

> ένα PC είναι καλύτερο από ένα wrap όσο μια τετράτροχη Lamborghini από μια δίτροχη Ducati ... !! οι έχοντας γεύση και από τα δύο ... καταλαβαίνουν ... !! η αναλογία θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με fiat cinquecento με παπάκι honda ...  το αποτέλεσμα έχει να κάνει με τον οδηγό και όχι το δίτροχο - τετράτροχο ...


Αν ο οδηγός δεν σκαμπάζει και πολλά είτε έχει το hondάκι είτε την lamborghini πάλι τα ίδια χάλια θα είναι...


Άστο ρε Αλέξανδρε, τσάμπα το κουράζεις, αφού δεν... τι το παλεύεις;


Στέλιο το γνωρίζω ότι όλα έχουν τα υπέρ τους και τα κατά τους, αλλά δεν δέχομαι τους 'φωστήρες' του δικτύου να προτείνουν λάθος εξοπλισμό απλά για να προωθήσουν το zozonet τους...

Οι embeded λύσεις είναι εναλλακτικές ΜΟΝΟ στην περίπτωση που δεν γίνεται να μπει PC και αυτό με επιφύλλαξη.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά για τις εντυπώσεις κλασσικά  ::

----------


## acoul

ενδιαφέρον διάβασμα σχετικά με την "τέχνη" των embedded εδώ και εδώ σχετικά με το wrap, το CPU του είναι βασισμένο στον SC1100 εξελιγμένο 5x86 με MMX extensions @ 266MHz. περισσότερα για single-chip embedded x86 εδώ

----------


## zod

Ωραία τα λέτε και οι δύο μεριές. Ωστόσο εμένα που προσπαθώ να αποφασίσω αν θα αγοράσω WRAP ή PC για να γίνω BB με έχετε μπρεδέψει πολύ.

Αφού έχουμε και κάψες για Workshop τον τελευταίο καιρό, γιατί δεν μαζευόμαστε οι εμπλεκόμενοι στη λέσχη, να φέρει ο καθένας τα *ντοκουμέντα* του και να γίνει μετά ένα ωραίο *STICKY*;

ΥΓ. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι αυτοί που μιλάνε, ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάνε βάσει εμπειρίας. Ωστόσο ειναι αλλιώς να βάλεις 2 γραφηματάκια και να πεις: Έτσι ειναι ο κόμβος μου με το WRAP και έτσι με το P3. Ντοκουμέντα!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> ...


Πώς περνάμε OpenWrt ΟΕΟ ?
Δε θέλω να το μπρικάρω το μηχάνημα....... Δεν ξέρω ποιό firmware να του περάσω....

----------


## alasondro

αυτό το έχεις δει;

http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/...otorola/WR850G

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> αυτό το έχεις δει;
> 
> http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/...otorola/WR850G


Άρα να ανεβάσω το http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiteru...g-squashfs.bin ?
Μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του dd-wrt που τρέχει τώρα ? Με tftp δε βλέπω φως....

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> αυτό το έχεις δει;
> 
> http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/...otorola/WR850G
> 
> 
> Άρα να ανεβάσω το http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiteru...g-squashfs.bin ?
> Μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του dd-wrt που τρέχει τώρα ? Με tftp δε βλέπω φως....


Προσπαθώ με tftp το παίρνει ο ρούτορας το bin αλλά όταν κάνει reboot, bootάρει πάλι DD-WRT!  :: 

*EDIT:* Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα! Ήθελε το .trx αρχείο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> ενδιαφέρον διάβασμα σχετικά με την "τέχνη" των embedded εδώ και εδώ σχετικά με το wrap, το CPU του είναι βασισμένο στον SC1100 εξελιγμένο 5x86 με MMX extensions @ 266MHz. περισσότερα για single-chip embedded x86 εδώ


θες να κανεις μερικα downloads απο server για να εχουμε καποιο
αντικειμενικο αποτελεσμα οσο αφορα το bandwidth τους ?

μεσω ftp θα δεις UDP κινηση
μεσω http θα δεις TCP κινηση

τρεξε εστω iperf

καλη η θεωρια αλλα δε μου λεει κατι στην διαθεσιμοτητα του VoIP
ας πουμε, οταν την ιδια στιγμη βλεπω Live Video απο το δικτυο....

----------


## enaon

> μεσω ftp θα δεις UDP κινηση
> μεσω http θα δεις TCP κινηση.


??

Πάντως παιδιά δέν είναι τόσο άχρηστα τα geode..
500 bogomips το wrap(geode 266), 1500 το s100(p3-733).

Για 1 αλφάκι χωρίς καλούδια, ή για ένα κόμβο πελάτη πολυτελείας, ή για ένα κόμβο κορμού εκτός κεντρικής οδού, καλά είναι.

----------


## alasondro

Σε link 600 μέτρων με OpenWRT & madwifi-ng έχω φτάσει μέχρι 32Mbit σε wrap....

----------


## enaon

Μήν το παρακάνουμε  :: 

Σε αυτά να νούμερα το wrap νιώθει σαν να παίζει need for speed με το nitro πάντα πατημένο. Routarei οτι του έρχετε και ο θεός βοηθός.. Βάλε 5-6 mangles και δές τί θα πάθει το άμοιρο.. Μέχρι τα 20-25 mbits πάντως καλά πάει.

----------


## alasondro

Εχεις δίκιο απλά σου έγραψα το μέγιστο όπως το έχω καταγράψει εγώ...

----------


## enaon

Είναι περίεργο πάντως παιδιά. Το wrapaki έχει μπόλικο cpu, αλλά αποδίδει πολύ λιγότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε. 
Μπορεί να του λείπουν extensions ή να έχει ατροφικό συνεπεξεργαστή, αλλα ενώ η καθαρή του επεξεργαστική ισχύ είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη από το s100, σε εργασίες όπως transcoding από ulaw σε gsm, είναι 10 φορές πιο αργό. 
Τα ίδια περίπου και στα δικτυακά, στα 300mbits throughput το s100 χωρίς να ιδρώσει, στα 55mbit το wrap με την ταυτότητα στα δόντια.

Για κάποιο λόγω συμπεριφέρεται περίπου όπως τα mips που παίζουμε (wrt, asus, toshiba) τα οποία όμως είναι στα 130 bogomips (δηλαδή πράγματι 10 φορές πιο αργά, από το s100, ένα p3-733 mobile fanless στα 80 ευρώ). Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει θέμα, ακόμα και οικολογικά να το δούμε, το s100 δίνει 10 φορές την δύναμη, με 6 φορές την κατανάλωση. 

Όσοι πήραμε wrap πήραμε και καλά κάναμε γιατί τότε ήταν ότι καλύτερο μάλλον, κάποτε και τα dlink ήτανε, όσοι πάρετε τώρα και βολεύει, δείτε το s100, είναι μάλλον καλύτερο.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Είναι περίεργο πάντως παιδιά. Το wrapaki έχει μπόλικο cpu, αλλά αποδίδει πολύ λιγότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε. 
> Μπορεί να του λείπουν extensions ή να έχει ατροφικό συνεπεξεργαστή, αλλα ενώ η καθαρή του επεξεργαστική ισχύ είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη από το s100, σε εργασίες όπως transcoding από ulaw σε gsm, είναι 10 φορές πιο αργό. 
> Τα ίδια περίπου και στα δικτυακά, στα 300mbits throughput το s100 χωρίς να ιδρώσει, στα 55mbit το wrap με την ταυτότητα στα δόντια.



¨Οσον αφορά το transcoding μη το ψάχνεις....
Τα codecs στο * δεν είναι optimized. Είδαμε σημαντικές διαφορές με μικρές αλλαγές.
Ακόμα και η αλλαγή του compiler version (3.4.x σε 4.χ) έδειξε σημαντικές διαφορές.

Η διαφορά έχει να κάνει επίσης ότι στο pc έχεις τεράστιες cpu caches (σε σχέση με τα embedded) και το ότι η μνήμη είναι (πλέον) ddr2 και όχι sdram.

Επίσης τα bogomips είναι αυτό που λένε...bogo  :: 

Αυτό που παρατήρησα όλο αυτό τον καιρό είναι ότι portable κώδικας δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά και optimum performance... ακόμα και σε "κοντινές" αρχιτεκτονικές.

----------


## enaon

Ναι θα υπάρχουν αποκλίσεις μάλλον αρκετές, αλλά το wrap το παρακάνει λίγο, 3 φορές κάτω από το ονομαστικό είναι πέρα από το στάδιο του unoptimized νομίζω. Ξέρεις αν έχει συνεπεξεργαστή, ή αν τον κάνει προσομοίωση?

----------


## Ifaistos

Έχει αλλά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
Γενικά σε cpu's που είναι σχεδιασμένες για low-power η fpu (αν υπάρχει) είναι "κομμένη" μια και αυτή έχει τη μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση (σε σχέση με τα άλλα κομμάτια της cpu)
Δες benchmarks και για τα πρώτα VIA, όταν έπρεπε να τρέξουν εφαρμογές με fp.... απλά σερνόντουσαν.

Η μνήμη παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο, αν ένα σύστημα έχει sdram και το άλλο ddr (h ddr2), αυτό με την ddr θέλει το μισό (και λιγότερο) χρόνο για memory access.
Έτσι αν έχεις 2 συστήματα με ίδιο clock (ίδια cpu) και το 1 πρέπει να πάρει data από sdram και το άλλο από ddr, αν και θα δίνουν τα ίδια bogomips το 2ο θα είναι σημαντικά γρηγορότερο.

Το bogomip loop είναι σχετικά μικρό,τρέχει συνήθως μέσα από την cpu cache και δίνει μια "πρώτη" εικόνα της cpu.
Πολλές φορές όμως το συνολικό σύστημα συμπεριφέρετε πολύ χειρότερα.

wikipedia on bogomips -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMIP

----------


## enaon

Έτσι είναι πράγματι, αλλα το s100 ας πούμε, είναι P-3, έχει sdram και αυτό. 
Ίσως δεν έχει fpu πάντως το wrap, το google λέει ότι έχει τον geode SC1100, που με την σειρά του έχει τον geode GX1, που δεν έχει fpu.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ίσως δεν έχει fpu πάντως το wrap, το google λέει ότι έχει τον geode SC1100, που με την σειρά του έχει τον geode GX1, που δεν έχει fpu.


Όχι, έχει fpu.

----------


## zod

Κάθομαι και κοιτάω τα στατιστικά των κόμβων που υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα και βλέπω ότι ειναι ελάχιστα τα if που ξεπερνάνε τα 5Mbps. Οι περισσότεροι κόμβοι πιάνουν τα 50MBps συνολικό traffic απο 4-6 if.

Γιατί τότε "τρωγόμαστε" για μηχανάκια και παπακια και αυτοκινητάκια;

Όλοι καλά κάνετε και υπερασπίζεστε τη λύση που βρήκατε. Ωστόσο εμένα που ψάχνω να δω τι θα κάνω στον ολοκαινουριο κόμβο μου δεν με εξυπηρετεί καθόλου αυτή η παραφιλολογία.

Στο κάτω κάτω και οι μεν και οι δε ΔΕΝ μπορείτε να πείσετε τους άλλους γιατι ανταλλάσετε χαρακτηρισμούς χωρίς να μιλάτε επι τοις ουσίας. 

Και τώρα φάτε με  :: 

ΥΓ. Εκτιμώ ότι οι "δε" ειναι ο acoul μόνος του;  ::

----------


## freenet

Εχω στον κόμβο μου ένα wrap με δυο interfaces 802.11a, ένα που έχει τράφφικ και ένα που δεν έχει πολύ τράφφικ.Ο άλλος μισός κόμβος έιναι στημένος με έναν Pentium2.
Τα στατιστικά μπορείς να τα δεις εδώ http://10.26.137.1/graphs/ και http://10.26.137.3/graphs/. Οπως θα παρατηρήσεις το wrap στο 10.26.137.1 αν και ειναι παρα πολυ συμπαθητική συσκευή απο άποψη καταναλωσης,ευκολιας και κυριως για τη δυνατότητα poe, δεν μπορει να ρουτάρει δυο λινκ σε α. Το συγκεκριμένο το "σώζει"  ::  το γεγονός οτι το ένα λινκ ρουτάρει σαφώς λιγότερο απο το άλλο με τον ngia. Το λινκ με ngia πάνω στο wrap εχει ενεργοποιημενο το nstreme και οπως βλεπεις παίζει μονίμως απο 50-75% η cpu. Στον P2 που είπαμε οτι δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο και παει για αναβαθμιση η cpu ειναι στα ιδια επίπεδα και σαφως ανεβασμένα αλλά με παραπάνω λινκ σε α απο τα οποια 2 έχουν ενεργοποιημένο το nstreme και ρουτάρουν πολύ περισσότερο.Επίσης στο ίδιο μηχανάκι είναι και το Access point.
Αρχίζω να ψιλιάζομαι πολύ τώρα τελευταία για τυχόν bottleneck λόγω cpu που μπορει να δημιουργεί κάποιο latency ειδικά σε voip,teamspeak.
Μπορώ να σου πω απο προσωπική πείρα μιας και εχω και τις δύο λυσεις στον κομβο μου οτι το pc ειναι σαφώς πιο δυνατή και αναβαθμισιμη λυση κάτι που οι κομβοι μας το χρειάζονται.
Αν βγει και το λινκ με tzortzisd που ευελπιστω να εχει τραφφικ τοτε θα δω την υπαρχουσα υλοποιηση στον κομβο να φτανει στα ορια της αναφορικα με το pc και το λινκ με τον ngia που το εχω στο wrap να μου το κοβει ο Νικήτας και να μου βάζει φωτιά το wrap  ::   ::  (αν δεν προλάβει να πάρει μονο του μιας και θα δουλεύει στο 100%). Με εβαλε στα φυτιλια ο ατιμος οταν αποκαλυψε το μηνυμα που ελαβε από το θεό για τις βελτιστες ρυθμισεις για ενα λινκ σε 802.11a αλλά με το wrap δεν ειδαμε πολλά παραπανισια Mbps (και μιλαμε για λινκ με μηδενικα dBm και ισχυ ληψης στο -45).
Κοινώς με το wrap δεν θα δεις πάνω απο 25-30Mbps σε λινκ με nstreme αν και το λινκ μπορει σαφώς να το δώσει και πολύ παραπάνω.Μπορεί να μην έχει κανείς τόσο πολύ τραφφικ να ρουτάρει αλλά γιατί πρέπει το latency να πιάνει κοκκινο οταν κατεβαζεις κατι και στραγγιζεις τα ορια της φτωχης ακομα cpu του wrap?

----------


## acoul

στα στατιστικά που έδωσε ο freenet το traffic δεν ξεπερνά πουθενά τα 15Mbit και αυτό σε peak με το μέσο όρο κάτω από 6Mbit. Το nstream είναι για τις πωλήσεις ή για κάποιο πολύ καλό link με ισχυρό CPU, καλό UPS και όχι ελεύθερο λογισμικό, πάντα σε p2p - 1 hop δηλαδή μια και η δομή του δικτύου δεν δίνει πάνω από 10Mbit σε multihop κατάσταση. Το wrap πράγματι είναι άχρηστο αν μιλάμε για MikroTik OS. Όμως με ανοικτό και έξυπνο λογισμικό βλέπε Voyage, OpenWRT που είναι GNU/Linux υλοποιήσεις με συνεχή υποστήριξη, ανάπτυξη και εξέλιξη, οι συγκεκριμένες συσκευεύς πετάνε σε σχέση με το μέσο όρο ταχυτήτων που το δίκτυο είναι ικανό να προσφέρει σήμερα και σημειωτέων ότι αποτελείται από MikroTik στο 90+%. Εκεί που το επιχείρημα της ταχύτητας πάνω των 25Mbit καταρίπτεται περίτρανα και πάμε σε τεχνάσματα πωλήσεων σχετικά με το MT/Nstream είναι ότι κανένα στατιστικό μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει δείξει sustained traffic πάνω από 25Mbit per if. Τέλος το δυνατό σημείο του wrap με GNU/Linux OS είναι η χαμηλή κατανάλωση, low profile, μικρό μήκος σε καλώδιο κεραίας που σημαίνει λιγότερες απώλειες, εύκολο setup στην ταράτσα και φυσικά αξιοπιστία 24x7x365. Το αδύνατο σημείο είναι ότι πρέπει να διαβάσεις και κατανοήσεις το madlinux για να το στήσεις ... 

Σχετικά με το χαμηλό latency και τη διαθεσημότητα του δικτύου, αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με QoS και όχι πιο χοντρούς σωλήνες μια και το τελευταίο δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει απομακρυσμένα bottlenecks του δικτύου αλλά ούτε burst traffic. Το δε QoS είναι καλό να γίνεται σε δυνατές κεντρικές μηχανές και όχι σε embedded. show me the statistics

----------


## ngia

> στα στατιστικά που έδωσε ο freenet το traffic δεν ξεπερνά πουθενά τα 15Mbit και αυτό σε peak με το μέσο όρο κάτω από 6Mbit.


πως να τα ξεπεράσει αφού έχει wrap μία από τις δύο άκρες?
άλλο το peak που βλέπεις στα στατιστικά, άλλο το peak που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει η μηχανή σου, το ένα είναι στην ουσία average σε 5 min.




> Το nstream είναι για τις πωλήσεις ή για κάποιο πολύ καλό link με ισχυρό CPU, καλό UPS και όχι ελεύθερο λογισμικό, πάντα σε p2p - 1 hop δηλαδή μια και η δομή του δικτύου δεν δίνει πάνω από 10Mbit σε multihop κατάσταση.


το nstream αν φτιαχτεί παρόμοιο σε ανοικτό κώδικα ή ανοικτεί ο κώδικας του είναι μια πολύ καλή βελτίωση η οποία μειώνει το τρομερό overhead toy 8012.11α το οποίο δεν είναι φτιαγμένο για p2p

Η δομή του δικτύου δεν ξέρεις πόσο μπορεί να θέλει να δώσει και δεν δίνει λόγω διαφόρων στενώσεων..διαφορετικά θα είμασταν ακόμα σε 802.11b και pstn modems.




> Το wrap πράγματι είναι άχρηστο αν μιλάμε για MikroTik OS. Όμως με ανοικτό και έξυπνο λογισμικό βλέπε Voyage, OpenWRT που είναι GNU/Linux υλοποιήσεις με συνεχή υποστήριξη, ανάπτυξη και εξέλιξη, οι συγκεκριμένες συσκευεύς πετάνε σε σχέση με το μέσο όρο ταχυτήτων που το δίκτυο είναι ικανό να προσφέρει σήμερα και σημειωτέων ότι αποτελείται από MikroTik στο 90+%.


δίνει κάτι καλύτερο σε σχέση με το mt (αν δίνει πάνω απο το μέσο όρο δε μας ενδιαφέρει), δίνει κάτι συγκρίσιμο με την πραγματική δυνατότητα που έχει ένα α Link δηλαδή 40Mbps TCP traffic?




> Εκεί που το επιχείρημα της ταχύτητας πάνω των 25Mbit καταρίπτεται περίτρανα και πάμε σε τεχνάσματα πωλήσεων σχετικά με το MT/Nstream είναι ότι κανένα στατιστικό μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει δείξει sustained traffic πάνω από 25Mbit per if.


στενώσεις??
αφού sustained στο λαν σου δεν έχεις πάνω απο 10Mbps γιατί να μην βάλουμε 10άρια hubakia στο οικιακό μας δίκτυο?




> Τέλος το δυνατό σημείο του wrap με GNU/Linux OS είναι η χαμηλή κατανάλωση, low profile, μικρό μήκος σε καλώδιο κεραίας που σημαίνει λιγότερες απώλειες, εύκολο setup στην ταράτσα και φυσικά αξιοπιστία 24x7x365. Το αδύνατο σημείο είναι ότι πρέπει να διαβάσεις και κατανοήσεις το madlinux για να το στήσεις ...


το αδύνατο σημείο του είναι ένα..ότι δεν έχει ικανή CPU..το ίδιο ισχύει για το routerboard..κάποια μέρα κάποιος χριστιανός θα βγάλει μηχανή με ικανή CPU και χαμηλή κατανάλωση και χαμηλό κόστος..αυτή η μέρα δεν είναι σήμερα όμως.




> Σχετικά με το χαμηλό latency και τη διαθεσημότητα του δικτύου, αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με QoS και όχι πιο χοντρούς σωλήνες μια και το τελευταίο δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει απομακρυσμένα bottlenecks του δικτύου αλλά ούτε burst traffic. Το δε QoS είναι καλό να γίνεται σε δυνατές κεντρικές μηχανές και όχι σε embedded. show me the statistics


QoS στο δίκτυο μας θα γίνει την δευτέρα παρουσία..εδώ το σχεδιάζουν ακόμα στο ιντερνετ..
QoS στο awmn ήλθε όταν ξυλώσαμε τα b και βάλαμε α, τότε ο κόσμος μπόρεσε να μιλήσει voip και να παίξει κανένα παιχνίδι και να κατεβάσει με αξιοπρέπεια...και θα μπορούσε ακόμα καλύτερα αν ήταν τα λινκ πιο σταθερά και δυνατά (το βασικότερο) και τα μηχανάκια επαρκή (δευτερευόντως)
QoS μπορεί να γίνει και σε embedded αν αυτά έχουν ικανή CPU, κάτι που τα υπάρχοντα δεν διαθέτουν.

----------


## KYROS

Χάθηκα εδώ μέσα, μπορεί να βγει ένα τελικό συμπέρασμα;;;;

----------


## zod

Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ μετά απο τόσες σελίδες ειναι το ακόλουθο:

Το traffic ενός interface στο AWΜΝ είναι στους περισσότερους κόμβους μικρό, λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού των Link με αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρύνονται πάρα πολύ τα μακρινά Link και να κοντινά να φυτοζωούν. Σε αυτά τα κοντινά θεωρητικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις WRAP αλλά κάθε WRAP να έχει ένα if επάνω. Εάν το κάνεις αυτό, θα γονατίζεις το link σου όταν με το καλό leechareis απο κάπου κοντά και μπορεί να σου αποδώσει ο γείτονας τα ΜΒ που ζητάς.

Εναλλακτικά βάζεις ένα PC και ρουφάς όσα MB θες ανεξαρτήτως traffic.

Τώρα μία παγίδα σχετικά με την κατανάλωση ειναι ότι εάν στήσω τον router μου με WRAP θα πρέπει να έχω ανοιχτό και 2ο PC για να έχω μία σελίδα, ένα FTP κτλ. Αντίθετα στο PC μπορείς με το P3 να σηκώσεις και τα link και τέτοιου είδους μη απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες.

----------


## KYROS

Τώρα κάτι γίνετε…
Αλλά το θέμα κατανάλωσης είναι αξεπέραστο με PC (ξέρεται με ενδιαφέρει επειδή εγώ πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό)
 ::

----------


## zod

> Τώρα κάτι γίνετε…
> Αλλά το θέμα κατανάλωσης είναι αξεπέραστο με PC (ξέρεται με ενδιαφέρει επειδή εγώ πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό)


Σίγουρα η κατανάλωση ειναι σημαντική, απλά σκέψου ότι τόσο για να παρέχεις υπηρεσίες, έτσι για να κανεις και εσύ την πλάκα σου και να πειραμάτιστείς, όσο και για να κατεβάσεις πρεπει να έχεις ανοιχτο το PC, οπότε γιατί να καις όλη μέρα ένα καινουριο PC και ένα WRAP και να μην έχει ανοιχτό μόνο το router σου που θα τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει.

Όλα σε ένα, νοικοκυρεμένα  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ μετά απο τόσες σελίδες ειναι το ακόλουθο:
> 
> Το traffic ενός interface στο AWΜΝ είναι στους περισσότερους κόμβους μικρό, λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού των Link με αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρύνονται πάρα πολύ τα μακρινά Link και να κοντινά να φυτοζωούν.


Λάθος (μερικό)
Το routing protocol (στην δική μας περίπτωση το bgp) αποφασίζει που θα πάει το traffic και στηρίζεται βασικά στην απόσταση (hops) ανάμεσα στο 2 σημεία.
Δεν λαμβάνει καθόλου (μα καθόλου) υπόψη του την "ποιότητα" του link.




> Σε αυτά τα κοντινά θεωρητικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις WRAP αλλά κάθε WRAP να έχει ένα if επάνω. Εάν το κάνεις αυτό, θα γονατίζεις το link σου όταν με το καλό leechareis απο κάπου κοντά και μπορεί να σου αποδώσει ο γείτονας τα ΜΒ που ζητάς.


To wrap ήταν γνωστό ότι δεν σηκώνει ένα 802.11a full σχεδόν από τις πρώτες δοκιμές που κάναμε.
Ένα RB στην ίδια συχνότητα λειτουργίας λόγω διαφορετικής αρχιτεκτονικής σηκώνει 2 (το πολύ).
Το OS (μτικ η linux μικρή διαφορά θα κάνει)


Εάν το ίδιο μηχάνημα κληθεί να κάνει bgp/Qos/nstream κλπ κλπ σε 2 λινκ με full traffic, δεν θα τα καταφέρει. 
Αλλά εδώ είναι το ερώτημα/ένσταση του Acoul. 
Πόσοι κόμβοι ρουτάρουν full traffic ?





> Τώρα μία παγίδα σχετικά με την κατανάλωση ειναι ότι εάν στήσω τον router μου με WRAP θα πρέπει να έχω ανοιχτό και 2ο PC για να έχω μία σελίδα, ένα FTP κτλ. Αντίθετα στο PC μπορείς με το P3 να σηκώσεις και τα link και τέτοιου είδους μη απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες.


'Ολα είναι σχετικά και εξαρτώνται από
1) Το χρόνο
2) Το χρήμα
3) Τη γνώση
4) Την όρεξη 
(και όχι απαραίτητα με αυτή τη σειρά)

Συνήθως (προσωπική εμπειρία) πάντα λείπει ένα (τουλάχιστον) από τα τέσσερα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Χαμηλή κατανάλωση σε pc για να επιτευχθεί πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ο δίσκος με μνήμη Cf, να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πιο οικονομικός επεξεργαστής(ποιός είναι αυτός να σηκώνει ίσως και nstreme σε 3-4 links?) και γενικά να αδειάσει το pc από ότι παράγει ζέστη και περιττές συσκευές.
Ίσως να μπορούσανε να χρησιμοποιηθούν και κάποια μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά με συσσωρευτές, υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει κόστη και αν υλοποιείται εύκολα?

----------


## papashark

> Χαμηλή κατανάλωση σε pc για να επιτευχθεί πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ο δίσκος με μνήμη Cf, να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πιο οικονομικός επεξεργαστής(ποιός είναι αυτός να σηκώνει ίσως και nstreme σε 3-4 links?) και γενικά να αδειάσει το pc από ότι παράγει ζέστη και περιττές συσκευές.


Εδώ μου γεννήθηκε η εξής απορία, πόσο καίει ο ανεμιστήρας ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε εάν βάζαμε τεράστιες ψύκτρες χωρίς ανεμιστήρα ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε αν βάζαμε ανεμιστήρες μεταβλητής ταχύτητας (είμαι σίγουρος ότι τώρα στην ταράτσα την νύχτα θα μπορούσε να γύριζε ελάχιστα ο ανεμιστήρας.)

Πόσο χάνουμε με τα πλαστικά κουτάκια σε θέματα ψύξης ?

Πόσο χάνουμε που δεν κάνουμε μια σοβαρή μόνωση στο εξωτερικό των κουτιών το καλοκαίρι ?


Αξίζει τον κόπο ενεργειακά, ή γράφω λακακίες για 2-3€ κατανάλωση ?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Χαμηλή κατανάλωση σε pc για να επιτευχθεί πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ο δίσκος με μνήμη Cf, να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πιο οικονομικός επεξεργαστής(ποιός είναι αυτός να σηκώνει ίσως και nstreme σε 3-4 links?) και γενικά να αδειάσει το pc από ότι παράγει ζέστη και περιττές συσκευές.
> 
> 
> Εδώ μου γεννήθηκε η εξής απορία, πόσο καίει ο ανεμιστήρας ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε εάν βάζαμε τεράστιες ψύκτρες χωρίς ανεμιστήρα ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε αν βάζαμε ανεμιστήρες μεταβλητής ταχύτητας (είμαι σίγουρος ότι τώρα στην ταράτσα την νύχτα θα μπορούσε να γύριζε ελάχιστα ο ανεμιστήρας.)
> 
> Πόσο χάνουμε με τα πλαστικά κουτάκια σε θέματα ψύξης ?
> 
> ...


Αν το θέμα μας είναι η μέγιστη οικονομία έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ναι, πόσο θα γλυτώσεις? Αξίζει τον κόπο? Τα fans των Cpu είναι 12V, δε νομίζω ότι καίει και πάρα πολύ...

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Χαμηλή κατανάλωση σε pc για να επιτευχθεί πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ο δίσκος με μνήμη Cf, να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πιο οικονομικός επεξεργαστής(ποιός είναι αυτός να σηκώνει ίσως και nstreme σε 3-4 links?) και γενικά να αδειάσει το pc από ότι παράγει ζέστη και περιττές συσκευές.
> 
> 
> Εδώ μου γεννήθηκε η εξής απορία, πόσο καίει ο ανεμιστήρας ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε εάν βάζαμε τεράστιες ψύκτρες χωρίς ανεμιστήρα ? Πόσο οικονομία θα είχαμε αν βάζαμε ανεμιστήρες μεταβλητής ταχύτητας (είμαι σίγουρος ότι τώρα στην ταράτσα την νύχτα θα μπορούσε να γύριζε ελάχιστα ο ανεμιστήρας.)
> 
> Πόσο χάνουμε με τα πλαστικά κουτάκια σε θέματα ψύξης ?
> 
> ...


-watt και ευρώ το χρόνο (χοντρικά)
-ανεμιστήρες 1-2watt
-τα ταρατσάτα καλύτερα σε full στροφές ώστε να έχουν καλύτερες συνθήκες λειτουργίας (και να αποφύγουμε το κίνδυνο να μας κολλήσει κανένας ανεμιστήρας από σκόνη)
-ένας δίσκος 5-8watt
-οικονομικοί επεξεργαστές p3 500-1000 (για 4-6 λινκ), μακρυά απο p4 prescott, amd athlon- έτσι και αλλιώς υπερβολή σαν επεξ. ισχύ.
-στα κουτιά δε θέλεις μόνωση το καλοκαίρι, αλλά να βοηθήσεις τη μέσα ζέστη να βγει έξω

----------


## Cha0s

> στα στατιστικά που έδωσε ο freenet το traffic δεν ξεπερνά πουθενά τα 15Mbit και αυτό σε peak με το μέσο όρο κάτω από 6Mbit. Το nstream είναι για τις πωλήσεις ή για κάποιο πολύ καλό link με ισχυρό CPU, καλό UPS και όχι ελεύθερο λογισμικό, πάντα σε p2p - 1 hop δηλαδή μια και *η δομή του δικτύου δεν δίνει πάνω από 10Mbit σε multihop κατάσταση*.


Speak for yourself.  ::  





> Το wrap πράγματι είναι άχρηστο αν μιλάμε για MikroTik OS. Όμως με ανοικτό και έξυπνο λογισμικό βλέπε Voyage, OpenWRT που είναι GNU/Linux υλοποιήσεις με συνεχή υποστήριξη, ανάπτυξη και εξέλιξη, οι συγκεκριμένες συσκευεύς πετάνε σε σχέση με το μέσο όρο ταχυτήτων που το δίκτυο είναι ικανό να προσφέρει σήμερα και σημειωτέων ότι αποτελείται από MikroTik στο 90+%.


Το Mikrotik είναι Linux.
Μπλα μπλα μπλα my ass




> Εκεί που το επιχείρημα της ταχύτητας πάνω των 25Mbit καταρίπτεται περίτρανα και πάμε σε τεχνάσματα πωλήσεων σχετικά με το MT/Nstream είναι ότι κανένα στατιστικό μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει δείξει sustained traffic πάνω από 25Mbit per if.


Όταν και αν ποτέ κατανοήσεις τι λέμε ίσως να είσαι άξιος να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε κουβέντα.
Μέχρι τότε πάρε κάτι έτοιμο και πλάσαρε το για δικό σου (zozonet  ::  )
Hint: Latency




> Σχετικά με το χαμηλό latency και τη διαθεσημότητα του δικτύου, αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με QoS και όχι πιο χοντρούς σωλήνες μια και το τελευταίο δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει απομακρυσμένα bottlenecks του δικτύου αλλά ούτε burst traffic. Το δε QoS είναι καλό να γίνεται σε δυνατές κεντρικές μηχανές και όχι σε embedded. show me the statistics


Εγώ δεν βλέπω να έχει κανένας QoS.
Κανένα TS δεν λειτουργεί σωστά για το δίκτυο μας.
Κανένας δεν έβγαλε σε linux κάτι σοβαρό για να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν ιδέα τι είναι το latency αφού κατεβάζει το DC.

So save the crap.

Και όσο μεγαλύτερο bandwidth σηκώνει ένα λινκ, τόσο χαμηλότερο latency έχει στα peaks του (αφού σύμφωνα με τα γραφήματα όπως λες δεν περνάει κανείς τα 15mbit).
Βέβαια είσαι τόσο στενόμυαλος που δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις αυτά οπότε στον αέρα μιλάμε και πάλι...
Τουλάχιστον κανένας που σκαμπάζει 5 πράγματα παραπάνω θα καταλάβει το σωστό από την πατάτα.

----------


## Ernest0x

> το αδύνατο σημείο του είναι ένα..ότι δεν έχει ικανή CPU..το ίδιο ισχύει για το routerboard..κάποια μέρα κάποιος χριστιανός θα βγάλει μηχανή με ικανή CPU και χαμηλή κατανάλωση και χαμηλό κόστος..αυτή η μέρα δεν είναι σήμερα όμως.


Διαφωνώ στο δεύτερο κομμάτι. Η μέρα που λες δεν θα έρθει ποτέ. Πάντα θα πληρώνουμε παραπάνω γι' αυτό που πραγματικά αξίζει αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mojiro

> Τέλος το δυνατό σημείο του wrap με GNU/Linux OS είναι η χαμηλή κατανάλωση, low profile, μικρό μήκος σε καλώδιο κεραίας που σημαίνει λιγότερες απώλειες, εύκολο setup στην ταράτσα και φυσικά αξιοπιστία 24x7x365.


αμαν πια με το marketing.... δεν εχεις αδικο με καποια απο αυτα
που λες, και ολα αυτα οντως ειναι η αποψη σου, αλλα μη περιμενεις
καποιος ανιδεος με το os war of awmn, να πιστεψει οτι επειδη
βαζεις linux στο wrap δε χρειαζεται μακρυ καλωδιο rf....

υπαρχουν compact λυσεις pc που τοποθετουνται πανω στον ιστο
ανεξαρτητως λειτουργικου.

γιατι τετοια επιμονη ?

θες να μιλησουμε για λειτουργικα -> μας το πας στην καταναλωση
μιλαμε για καταναλωση -> μας το πας στην εγκατασταση
μιλαμε για εγκατασταση -> μας το πας στο μηκος καλωδιου
μιλαμε για το μηκος καλωδιου -> μας το πας στο κοστος εγκαταστασης
μιλαμε για το κοστος εγκαταστασης -> δε ξερεις τι να πεις ....

... ανοιγεις 10 ασχετα τοπικ, το γυρνας στα ποιηματα, μας τα χωνεις
που δε κανουμε workshops, παραπονιεσαι για το ενα και το αλλο....

και εν τελει μονος σου επιμενεις οτι οι λυσεις σου ειναι σουπερ
και δεν υπαρχει με τιποτα αλλη διεξοδος...

μεχρι και τα pc τα εχεις βγαλει σαβουρες... ε τοτε να μη βαζουμε
pc για servers επειδη τα wraps εχουν 100x60x60x24x7x365 αξιοπιστια.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Θα μπορούσες να το αναλύσεις αυτό και να εξηγήσεις πως συσχετίζεται με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω;

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zod
> 
> Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ μετά απο τόσες σελίδες ειναι το ακόλουθο:
> 
> Το traffic ενός interface στο AWΜΝ είναι στους περισσότερους κόμβους μικρό, λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού των Link με αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρύνονται πάρα πολύ τα μακρινά Link και να κοντινά να φυτοζωούν.
> 
> 
> Λάθος (μερικό)
> Το routing protocol (στην δική μας περίπτωση το bgp) αποφασίζει που θα πάει το traffic και στηρίζεται βασικά στην απόσταση (hops) ανάμεσα στο 2 σημεία.
> ...


Εάν διαβάσεις καλύτερα θα δεις ότι οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις κάνοντας quote τα λεγόμενα μου δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> Εννοώ ότι *"κάποτε" θα έρθει η μέρα των φθηνών και γρήγορων embedded για όλους*... ;)


Αυτό το κατάλαβα. Το επιχείρημά σου με τον ENIAC δεν κατάλαβα και τι σχέση έχει με τo αν τα μηχανήματα που ανεβάζουμε στις ταράτσες μας θα κοστίζουν πάντα παραπάνω απ' όσα πραγματικά μπορούν να προσφέρουν.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Εάν διαβάσεις καλύτερα θα δεις ότι οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις κάνοντας quote τα λεγόμενα μου δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου


Τι να σου πω...
Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά τι έγραψες τότε.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

> η τεχνολογία προχωράει και όπως έγινε obsolete ο ENIAC, έτσι θα γίνουν και τα PCια...


Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως τα μηχανήματα που θα βάζουμε αντί των PCs θα μας έρχονται φθηνότερα απ' τα PCs που βάζουμε σήμερα.




> και όσον αφορά το κλασικό "ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις" δεν συμφωνώ απόλυτα, το hardware όσο περνάει ο καιρός παράγεται όλο και πιο μαζικά και με μικρότερο περιθώριο κέρδους.


To σωστό είναι να πεις "μικρότερο περιθώριο κέρδους ανά μονάδα προϊόντος". Αυτό μπορεί να ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στις αγορές όπου η ζήτηση είναι μεγάλη. Το δικό μας hobby είναι εξειδικευμένο, οπότε η ζήτηση είναι αρκετά μικρή ωστέ το κέρδος ανά μονάδα προϊόντος να είναι ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό του κόστους. Αυτό θα ισχύει πάντα, αν θέλουμε να είμαστε συνεχώς μέσα στα πράγματα, να εξελίσσουμε δηλαδή το hobby μας. Αν μετά από μερικά χρόνια, πωλούνται π.χ. wifi-ready διαμερίσματα :), άρα θα 'χει αυξηθεί η ζήτηση, τότε εμείς ή θα 'χουμε πάει σε καλύτερη τεχνολογία (με μικρότερη ζήτηση) ή θα 'χουμε βρει άλλο hobby.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Σκέψου το λίγο πιο σφαιρικά και θα δεις ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε προϊόντα κομμένα και ραμμένα για το AWMN (με εξαίρεση τα feeders).
> Δες για ποιόν φτιάχνουν τα παρακάτω:
> Κουτιά; Για ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες.
> Κάρτες WiFi; Για μαζική χρήση από OEMs σε laptops.
> Embedded; Για triple-play, set-top boxes, home appliances κλπ.
> Όπως βλέπεις η 3η κατηγορία έχει πολύ ψωμί στο μέλλον, στο Ελλαδιστάν θα αργήσουμε λίγο βέβαια.


Αυτό δείχνει πόσο ακριβή είναι η αγορά των έτοιμων λύσεων wifi. Το να στρεφόμαστε σε άλλες αγορές για την απόκτηση εξοπλισμού που "μας κάνει" είναι ένα όπλο που έχουμε. Όπλο είναι και οι ιδιοκατασκευές μας. Όπλο είναι επίσης και η διεξαγωγή ομαδικών παραγγελιών (αυξάνουμε την ζήτηση σε ένα προϊόν και μειώνουμε το κόστος). 

Καθώς οι wlan τεχνολογίες εξελίσσονται, οι ανάγκες του hobby μας θ' αλλάζουν. Πριν προλάβουν να παγιωθούν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα οι τιμές στην πρώτη γενιά προϊόντων της 3ης κατηγορίας που αναφέρεις, θα έχουν βγει νέες συσκευές και νέες υλοποιήσεις που θα μας βάζουν σε πειρασμό και τελικά θα ενδίδουμε, ως υπερκαταναλωτές και ενθουσιασμένοι με τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Δεν αποκλείεται, μάλιστα, η αύξηση του βαθμού ενσωμάτωσης στο hardware σε συνδυασμό με τις απαιτήσεις για τη μεταφορά video και φωνής να κάνει τις ανάγκες για αναβάθμιση του εξοπλισμού μας πιο συχνές απ' ότι μέχρι τώρα, όπως συμβαίνει με την αύξηση του βαθμού ολοκλήρωσης στις CPUs και GPUs σε συνδυασμό με τις απαιτήσεις των σύγχρονων εφαρμογών.

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zod
> 
> Εάν διαβάσεις καλύτερα θα δεις ότι οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις κάνοντας quote τα λεγόμενα μου δεν έχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με τα λεγόμενα μου 
> 
> 
> Τι να σου πω...
> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά τι έγραψες τότε.


Γράφω ότι επιβαρύνονται τα μακρινά link και όχι τα κοντινά, προφανώς γιατί το προτόκολλα που χρησιμοποιούμε λειτουργούν βάσει των hop. Εσύ που εισαι πολύ μέσα στα πράγματα μου απαντάς ότι το routing γίνεται βάσει των hop και όχι βάση της ποιότητας. Λες κάτι άλλο δλδ;

Γράφω ότι θεωρητικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί WRAP στα κοντικά link που δεν επιβαρύνονται πολύ, αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πρέπει το WRAP να έχει μόνο ένα if επάνω του. Εσύ με τη σειρά σου μου απαντας λίγο πολύ ότι το WRAP σηκώνει ένα, το RB αντε δυο κτλ κτλ. Διαφωνείς κάπου δλδ; ΌΧΙ

Τέλος γράφω ότι αν ειναι να σηκώσεις και μερικές υπηρεσίες συμφέρει να έχεις ένα PC ανοιχτό και όχι δύο και μου απαντάς ότι αυτό εξαρτάται απο το μεράκι το χρόνο και το χρήμα.

Μετα απο αυτό ισχυρίζεσαι ότι ξέρεις να διαβάζεις; Ορισμένοι εδω μέσα είσαστε απίστευτοι!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Γράφω ότι επιβαρύνονται τα μακρινά link και όχι τα κοντινά, προφανώς γιατί το προτόκολλα που χρησιμοποιούμε λειτουργούν βάσει των hop. Εσύ που εισαι πολύ μέσα στα πράγματα μου απαντάς ότι το routing γίνεται βάσει των hop και όχι βάση της ποιότητας. Λες κάτι άλλο δλδ;


Επειδή σε βλέπω "ορεξάτο" για "σχόλια" αν κάποιος σου πει κάτι ή σε κάνει quote, να σου θυμίσω τι έγραψες. 
Διάβασε τα bold και πες μου αν καταλαβες ή να το "ζωγραφίσω"




> Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ μετά απο τόσες σελίδες ειναι το ακόλουθο:
> 
> Το traffic ενός interface στο AWΜΝ είναι στους περισσότερους κόμβους μικρό, *λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού των Link με αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρύνονται πάρα πολύ τα μακρινά Link και να κοντινά να φυτοζωούν.* Σε αυτά τα κοντινά θεωρητικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις WRAP αλλά κάθε WRAP να έχει ένα if επάνω. Εάν το κάνεις αυτό, θα γονατίζεις το link σου όταν με το καλό leechareis απο κάπου κοντά και μπορεί να σου αποδώσει ο γείτονας τα ΜΒ που ζητάς.


Αναφερεις ότι το πρόβλημα με το bw έχει να κάνει με κοντινά/μακρινά link.
Με τα ίδια ακριβώς link, αν γυρίζαμε σε OLSR σήμερα, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι άλλες διαδρομές θα είχαν φόρτο.
Ακόμα και αν άλλαζε το "ενδιαφέρον μας" να φτάσουμε σε ένα κόμβο θα άλλαζαν οι κόμβοι που έχουν traffic αυτή τη στιγμή

Πριν την ACN όλοι ενδιαφέρονταν να φτάσουν στο CS Lab, άντε και στον Digi που ειχε..."φρέσκα και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα".
Ποια link λες να είχαν traffic ?

Αν μετακόμιζε η ACN και ερχόνταν στην Γλυφάδα, ποια Link θα είχαν traffic ? Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα όχι αυτά που έχουν τώρα.

Αν μπορούσα να κάνω ένα link από τον Άλιμο στον Pater_Familas2 ή στην Αίγινα λές να έχει traffic ?

Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είχαν wrap,rb, η P4 στα 3Ghz
Από την άλλη οι περισσότεροι κόμβοι έχουν πλέον TS οπότε το καλύτερο που μπορείς να ελπίζεις για full bw traffic είναι με το γείτονα σου.
*Παντώς πουθένα δεν λες για routing protocol.*
Αν το είχες στο μυαλό σου, συγνώμη άλλα η δυνατότητες μου να διαβάζω μυαλά εξ αποστάσεως είναι περιορισμένες αυτό το καιρό.





> Γράφω ότι θεωρητικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί WRAP στα κοντικά link που δεν επιβαρύνονται πολύ, αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πρέπει το WRAP να έχει μόνο ένα if επάνω του. Εσύ με τη σειρά σου μου απαντας λίγο πολύ ότι το WRAP σηκώνει ένα, το RB αντε δυο κτλ κτλ. Διαφωνείς κάπου δλδ; ΌΧΙ


Το ξαναγράφω.

*To wrap ήταν γνωστό ότι δεν σηκώνει ένα 802.11a full σχεδόν από τις πρώτες δοκιμές που κάναμε. 
*

Ελπίζω ότι έγινε κατανοητό τώρα.




> Τέλος γράφω ότι αν ειναι να σηκώσεις και μερικές υπηρεσίες συμφέρει να έχεις ένα PC ανοιχτό και όχι δύο και μου απαντάς ότι αυτό εξαρτάται απο το μεράκι το χρόνο και το χρήμα.



Ναι γιατί τελικά το θέμα είναι αν ψάχνεις τη βέλτιστη τεχνικά ή οικονομική λύση και αν μπορείς τόσο από θέμα γνώσεων, διαθέσιμου χρόνου και διαθέσιμων χρημάτων να την υλοποιήσεις.

Για εμένα π.χ το να έχεις υπηρεσίες και routing στο ίδιο μηχάνημα είναι λάθος.
Ο router μου έχει uptime κάποιους μήνες γιατί από την στιγμή που ρυθμίστηκε σωστά δεν χρειάστηκε να τον ξαναπειράξω.
Το pc των υπηρεσιών έχει φάει τόσα upgrades και updates που μετα βίας πιάνει τον 1 μήνα uptime.
Θα έπρεπε δηλ κάθε φορά που αλλάζω κάτι στον server των υπηρεσίων να κόβω όλο το traffic ?

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι η καλύτερη ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ λύση είναι να έχει κάθε if το δικό του wrap/rb , να μην κάνει routing, αλλά απλά bridging και ΌΛΑ τα if να γίνονται route από 1 μηχάνημα.
Πόσοι μπορούν να δαπανήσουν τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται γιαυτό ?
Πόσοι ξέρουν να το στήσουν, να το ρυθμίσουν, και μπορούν να το συντηρήσουν ?

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχεις 3 if's, πάρε 4 wrt/motorola κλπ κλπ με 40Ε το ένα, κρέμασε ένα πίσω από κάθε κεραία με POE, κάνε bridge και άσε το 4o να κάνει routing.

Ακόμα και 20 mbit *sustained traffic* να έχεις στο κάθε if μια χαρά θα πάει.

Βέβαια αντί να κάνεις όλα αυτά, αν δεν έχεις χρόνο ή δεν ξέρεις ,παίρνεις ένα pc που έχεις και κάθετε, βάζεις το "ρώσικο" Mtik, του χώνεις και 3 κάρτες και έγινες κόμβος 

Αν υπηρεσίες που θέλεις να σηκώσεις και σκέφτεσε το κόστος διατήρησης ενός δεύτερου μηχανήματος,είναι ένας dns και μια web σελίδα πήγαινε σε ένα διπλανό κόμβο, ζήτα να σου φτιάξει μια dns ζώνη και να σου κάνει host την σελίδα σου στον apache του. 
Μια χαρά θα δουλέψει.
Κέρασε του ένα καφέ, σάμαλι, κοκ την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθείτε και όλα θα είναι μια ζαρά




> Μετα απο αυτό ισχυρίζεσαι ότι ξέρεις να διαβάζεις; Ορισμένοι εδω μέσα είσαστε απίστευτοι!


  ::  

Ναι όντως είμαστε απίστευτοι εδώ μέσα. 
Αφού να σκεφτείς ασχολούμαστε με τύπους που μας λένε αμόρφωτους επειδή τους κάναμε quote  ::

----------


## freenet

> στα στατιστικά που έδωσε ο freenet το traffic δεν ξεπερνά πουθενά τα 15Mbit και αυτό σε peak με το μέσο όρο κάτω από 6Mbit.


Αλέξανδρε πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν σου οπως σου ειπε και ο ngia οτι αυτά τα στατιστικά ειναι μέσος όρος 5 λεπτών.Αυτό σημαίνει οτι ειναι αρκετά smoothed σε σχεση με το πραγματικό peak.
Και προφανώς το "πρόβλημα" εμφανίζεται σε αυτά τα peaks καθότι εκεί το latency και η χειροτέρευση της ποιότητας σε voip,teamspeak είναι πιο φανερή.
Προφανώς η λύση ειναι QoS αλλά σε τι έκταση κόμβων μπορεις να επέμβεις για να βάλεις QoS? ενα δυο hops παρακάτω θα αντιμετωπίσεις την ίδια κατάσταση.
Επομένως η εφικτή λύση ειναι QoS αλλά κυρίως καλά λινκς κλειδωμένα στα 54Mbps με ελάχιστη ισχύ και αν ειναι δυνατόν ακόμα και nstreme για να "μεγαλώσει το μπουρί" και να μπορέσουμε όσο το δυνατόν να αντέχουμε τα peaks ακόμα κι αν το QoS δεν το εχουμε εφαρμόσει (οχι οτι θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε αποτελεσματικά πάλι).

----------


## ngia

> Προφανώς η λύση ειναι QoS αλλά σε τι έκταση κόμβων μπορεις να επέμβεις για να βάλεις QoS? ενα δυο hops παρακάτω θα αντιμετωπίσεις την ίδια κατάσταση.
> Επομένως η εφικτή λύση ειναι QoS αλλά κυρίως καλά λινκς κλειδωμένα στα 54Mbps με ελάχιστη ισχύ και αν ειναι δυνατόν ακόμα και nstreme για να "μεγαλώσει το μπουρί" και να μπορέσουμε όσο το δυνατόν να αντέχουμε τα peaks ακόμα κι αν το QoS δεν το εχουμε εφαρμόσει (οχι οτι θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε αποτελεσματικά πάλι).


H hol έχει βάλει QoS προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσει το γεγονός ότι η γραμμή του 1Gbps δεν επαρκεί για τους πελάτες της.
Αν είχε μία γραμμή του 1Gbps(40Mbps) και οι routers κλείδωναν στα 100Mbps (36Mbps) και η γραμμή είχε ρυθμό απόρριψης 20% και τα cisco στο άκρο της δεν μπορούσε να προωθήσει πάνω από 500Mbps (20Mbps) τότε, η πρώτη της σκέψη δεν θα ήταν να βάλει QoS, αλλά 
να κλειδώσει τη γραμμή στο 1Gbps(54Mbps), να φτιάξει τη γραμμή να μη χάνει πακέτα, να πετάξει τα cisco και να βάλει μηχανήματα που μπορούν να προωθήσουν 1Gbps (40Mbps).
Τότε μπορέι να σκεφτεί να βάλει QoS..και επειδή αυτό θα είναι αρκετά ακριβό..πιο φτηνά ίσως της έλθει να σηκώσει διπλάσιο εύρος...

QoS σημαίνει ότι θα μαρκάρουμε τα πακέτα στα σημεία εισόδου στο δίκτυο (AP και LAN) με ένα μαρκάρισμα που όλοι θα έχουμε συμφωνήσει.
Όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι routers θα συμπεριφέρονται στα μαρκαρισμένα πακέτα , με τον ίδιο τρόπο που επίσης θα έχουμε συμφωνήσει.
Νομίζω πιο εύκολο είναι να φτιάξει κανείς τα λινκ του σταθερά, δυνατά, με ικανά μηχανήματα και πολλές εναλλακτικές.

----------


## acoul

> *To wrap ήταν γνωστό ότι δεν σηκώνει ένα 802.11a full σχεδόν από τις πρώτες δοκιμές που κάναμε. 
> *


Χρόνια Πολλά Στέλιο,

καλά μην ορκίζεσαι και όλας ... οι κόμβοι katsaros_m, ozonet, metalab, ttel και αρκετοί άλλοι powered by wrap-GNU/Linux δρομολογούν περίφημα και αδιάλειπτα άφθονη κίνηση και απέχουν πολύ από να κορέσουν τη δυνατότητα των links που διαθέτουν ... όλοι έχουμε απόψεις εδώ για καταστάσεις που δεν έχουμε καν υλοποιήσει ούτε σε lab ... τι να κάνουμε είμαστε μια χώρα γεμάτη σοφούς ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> ... όλοι έχουμε απόψεις εδώ για καταστάσεις που δεν έχουμε καν υλοποιήσει ούτε σε lab ... τι να κάνουμε είμαστε μια χώρα γεμάτη σοφούς ...


πχ εσυ...
που δεν εχεις δουλεψει mikrotik/nstreme
και ισως ουτε pc για router

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ... όλοι έχουμε απόψεις εδώ για καταστάσεις που δεν έχουμε καν υλοποιήσει ούτε σε lab ... τι να κάνουμε είμαστε μια χώρα γεμάτη σοφούς ... 
> 
> 
> πχ εσυ...
> που δεν εχεις δουλεψει mikrotik/nstreme
> και ισως ουτε pc για router


δεν είπα ποτέ ότι το MT είναι άχρηστο. Το δουλεύω συχνά, αναγκαστικά, μια και αποτελεί το 90+% της υποδομής του AWMN. Το MT έχει καλούς drivers για την atheros αλλά σε embedded συσκευές απλά δεν τραβάει. Επιπλέον το routing του είναι προβληματικό με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να γίνει hack προκειμένου να παίξει σωστά. Το wrap-GNU/Linux υπερασπίζομαι την στιγμή που κάποιοι σοφοί έχουν αρνητική άποψη χωρίς να το έχουν δουλέψει καν σε πραγματικό link, μιλάμε πάντα για GNU/Linux OS υλοποίηση σε wrap. Εγώ πάντως σοφός δεν είμαι μια και είμαι επιρρεπείς σε αμπέλια και αμπελώνες ... !!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> *To wrap ήταν γνωστό ότι δεν σηκώνει ένα 802.11a full σχεδόν από τις πρώτες δοκιμές που κάναμε. 
> *
> 
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά Στέλιο,
> 
> καλά μην ορκίζεσαι και όλας ... οι κόμβοι katsaros_m, ozonet, metalab, ttel και αρκετοί άλλοι powered by wrap-GNU/Linux δρομολογούν περίφημα και αδιάλειπτα άφθονη κίνηση και απέχουν πολύ από να κορέσουν τη δυνατότητα των links που διαθέτουν ... όλοι έχουμε απόψεις εδώ για καταστάσεις που δεν έχουμε καν υλοποιήσει ούτε σε lab ... τι να κάνουμε είμαστε μια χώρα γεμάτη σοφούς ...


Καταρχίν ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές.  ::  

Οσον αφορά για το wrap , ναι ορκίζομαι γιατί όπως σου είπα έχω μιλήσει με τον κατασκευαστή του, και αυτός το επιβεβαίωσε.
Επίσης το έχω δει σε bw tests στον κόμβο μου, τόσο με Linux όσο και Μτικ .
Μέχρι 18-20Mbs μπορεί, από εκεί και πάνω απλά δεν γίνεται.
Από εκεί και μετά υπάρχουν οι λύσεις σε risc (wrap/rb's κλπ κλπ) που έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... ht=powerpc

Τώρα βέβαια υπάρχει το ερώτημα που έχεις θέσει.
Πόσοι κόμβοι έχουν πάνω από 20 Mbit sustained traffic ?

----------


## alasondro

> Από εκεί και μετά υπάρχουν οι λύσεις σε risc (wrap/rb's κλπ κλπ) που έχουν καλύτερη απόδοση.


Αλήθεια είναι σίγουρο αυτό;Ημουν και εγώ αυτής της άποψης αλλά δεν είμαι
τόσο σίγουρος πλέον....

Δείτε τις παρακάτω είκονες και περιμένω σχόλια....
Εννοείται οτι αντιστοιχουν στην ίδια χρονική περίοδο
όπου το traffic από το ένα μηχάνημα πήγαινε στο άλλο...
το ένα routerboard με mikrotik και το άλλο wrap με OpenWRT

----------


## enaon

Το rb500 είναι λιγο πιο δυνατό από ένα wrap νομίζω.

Το γράφημα που δείχνεις είναι ωραίο, πες κι άλλα.
Είναι από ασύρματη σε ασύρματη και τι ασύρματη κλπ.
Έχει κανένα από τα μηχανάκια rules στο iptables ή κάτι άλλο;
Έχεις και άλλες ασύρματες στο rb;
Μπορείς να δείξεις και τα stats των ασύρματων καρτών, αν είναι ασύρματη η δοκιμή;

----------


## alasondro

> Το rb500 είναι λιγο πιο δυνατό από ένα wrap νομίζω.
> 
> Το γράφημα που δείχνεις είναι ωραίο, πες κι άλλα.
> Είναι από ασύρματη σε ασύρματη και τι ασύρματη κλπ.
> Έχει κανένα από τα μηχανάκια rules στο iptables ή κάτι άλλο;
> Έχεις και άλλες ασύρματες στο rb;
> Μπορείς να δείξεις και τα stats των ασύρματων καρτών, αν είναι ασύρματη η δοκιμή;


αυτό που έδειξα παραπάνω είναι απλά μια ένδειξη και σε καμμία περίπτωση για να βγουν σοβαρά συμπεράσματα....πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές
πιο αντικειμενικές με απομονωμένα τα μηχανάκια... αυτή την στιγμή
είναι και τα δύο στον κόμβο μου δηλαδή το traffic που φαίνεται στα γραφήματα ερχόταν απο γείτονα μου μετά πήγαινε στο routerboard μετά wrap και μετά δεύτερος γείτονας....(ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός )

κατά τα άλλα και το wrap και το rb έχουν δεύτερη ασύρματη που όμως εκείνη την στιγμή δεν είχαν traffic....Κάτι που σίγουρα επιβαρύνει το rb
απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι κάτι scripts για QoS....
Επειδή όπως είπα παραπάνω ήμουν και εγώ της άποψης οτι το routerboard είναι καλύτερο αλλά στην πράξη το βλέπω να μπουκώνει θα επανέλθω με
πιο αναλυτικά test ....

----------

